# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Բանակում

## Նաիրուհի

Տարօրինակ է, որ դեռևս ոչ ոք այս սերիալին չի անդրադարձել։
*Իսկ գուցե ինչ-որ մեկին այն, այնուամենայնիվ, հետաքրքրու՞մ է։*

----------

Արևհատիկ (03.12.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տարօրինակ է, որ դեռևս ոչ ոք այս սերիալին չի անդրադարձել։
> *Իսկ գուցե ինչ-որ մեկին այն, այնուամենայնիվ, հետաքրքրու՞մ է։*


Այո, սա արդեն անարդարություն է, ինչպես կարելի է քննարկել «Շղթաները» կամ «Մամեն» և մոռանալ «Բանակումը»: Շնորհակալություն, հարգելի Նաիրուհի, այդքան ուշադիր լինելու համար:

----------

NetX (03.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Այո, սա արդեն անարդարություն է, ինչպես կարելի է քննարկել «Շղթաները» կամ «Մամեն» և մոռանալ «Բանակումը»: Շնորհակալություն, հարգելի Նաիրուհի, այդքան ուշադիր լինելու համար:


Հուսով եմ՝ հեգնանք չկար Ձեր գրառման մեջ։
Ես իրոք կուզենայի իմանալ, թե մարդիկ ինչ կարծիքի են այդ սերիալի մասին։

----------


## Gayl

Վանաձորցի ջան այս անգամ միանում եմ քեզ ու համամիտ եմ և այս գրածիդ և մի քանի րոպե առաջ գրածիդ հետ,այ  ասածներդ այսպիսի սերիալների մասին էր:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես իրոք կուզենայի իմանալ, թե մարդիկ ինչ կարծիքի են այդ սերիալի մասին։


Կարող եմ մի բառով կարծիքս ասել,եթե իհարկե թույլ տաք,զգուշացնեմ պատրաստ եղեք վատթարագույնին:

----------

Lion (27.01.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Տարօրինակ է, որ դեռևս ոչ ոք այս սերիալին չի անդրադարձել։
> *Իսկ գուցե ինչ-որ մեկին այն, այնուամենայնիվ, հետաքրքրու՞մ է։*


Իհարկե հետաքրքրում է. և այդ մեկը Դուք եք:

----------


## Lion

Հերթական անտաղանդությունն է, այսքան բան :Sad:  Կարելի էր այդ սերիալի վրա ծախսած միջոցները ավելի լավ բանի վրա ծախսել...

----------

Askalaf (03.12.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

Գիտեք ինչն ա ամենազվարճալին էս "կինոյի" մեջ: Որ ֆիլմից որ շանթը կրկնօրինակել, ամբողջությամբ պատճենահանել է սա, ժամանակին ցուցադրվում էր հենց շանթով :LOL: : Այ էս ա ամենախնդալու մասը էս կինոյի մեջ...
Տխուր ա ուղղակի էս ամեն ինչը...

----------

anahit96 (09.01.2012), Կաթիլ (04.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Գոնե իրականությանը մոտիկ բաներ ցույց տան: Ես չգիտեմ որ բանակի մասին են էդ կինոն հանել, բայց մի 2 սերիա աչքի տակով նայել եմ, ու համոզվել, որ դա հայկական բանակը չի:

----------

Askalaf (03.12.2009), Lion (27.01.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Կարող եմ մի բառով կարծիքս ասել,եթե իհարկե թույլ տաք,զգուշացնեմ պատրաստ եղեք վատթարագույնին:


Եթե կարելի է, կցանկանայի իմանալ, թե ինչն է այդ «վատթարագույնը»։
Դուք սերիալը փակելու հավաանականությու՞նը նկատի ունեք։

----------


## Askalaf

Երևի թե հայկական սերիալներից ամենաախմախ սերիալնա։
Մի սերիա նայել եմ, հետո էլի մի քանի կադր, *լրիվ* անիրական բաներ։ 
Կարծեմ ՊՆ նախարարն էլ բողոքել էր, թե հայոց բանակի անունը քցում են, եսիմ ինչ – եսիմ ինչ, պետք չի թույլ տալ նման բան ցույց տան։
Ես կասեի եթե ինչ որ արատների մասին էլ փորձել են «բարձրաձայնել», ուրեմն էտ միայն իրականության 0,1%-նա։

Մի խոսքով չհաջողված սերիալա։ Խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս նայել։

----------

aerosmith (03.12.2009), Lion (27.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե կարելի է, կցանկանայի իմանալ, թե ինչն է այդ «վատթարագույնը»։
> Դուք սերիալը փակելու հավաանականությու՞նը նկատի ունեք։


Դա նկատի չունեի բայց վատ գաղափար չի:
Լավ մեկ բառով կարող եմ ասել.
ՏԽՄԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:

----------

Lion (27.01.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

ճիշտն ասած ես շանթից չէի սպասում, որ տենց ցածրամակարդակ ու անճաշակ սերիալ կարողա նկարեր, երկար կյանք չունի էդ սերիալը… իսկ ավելի ճիծտ անկապությունը

----------


## Farfalla

Սերիալի գաղափարը վատը չի, բայց սցենարը հաջող չի ու մի քիչ շատ անիրականա ամեն ինչ: Ես չեմ հավատում, որ հայ զինվորի կյանքը բանակում անցնումա նենց, ոնց որ ցույցա տրված սերիալում:

----------


## Enigmatic

Պաշտպանության նախարարը արգելել է էս ախմախ սերիալը զորամասերում նկարելը:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ասեմ, որ միակ հայկական (և ընդհանրապես) սերիալն է, որ նայում եմ։
Անշուշտ գաղափարը շատ ավելի լավն է, քան իրագործումը։ Բայց ես ուրախ եմ, որ այդ սերիալը կա, որովհետև ՄԻԱԿՆ է, որ բարությամբ է լցված, ոչ թե կրիմինալով ու սպանություններով։ Բացի այդ՝ կարող է որոշ չափով փոխել հայ տղաների մեծամասնության բացասական կարծիքն ու ատելությունը Հայոց բանակի հանդեպ։
Եվ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող համաձայնել, որ այն Հայոց բանակի հեղինակույթունը նվազեցնում է. ես կասեի՝ ընդհակառակը, քանի որ շատ ավելի մեղմացված է ցույց տալիս այն թերությունները, որ մեր բանակն ունի։ Իսկ կերպարներից մեկն ինձ համար հնարավոր լավագույն հայի և տղայի կերպարն է։ Կուզենայի, որ մեր ազգը նման զավակներ շատ ունենար։
Գուցե ճառի վերածվեց, բայց իրոք ես սա համարում եմ դրական (իհարկե՝ ոչ կատարյալ) երևույթ և չեմ նայում որպես ուղղակի սերիալի կամ ժամանակ սպանելու միջոցի։ Գուցե որովհետև ԲԱՆԱԿ հասկացությունն էլ ինձ համար ՇԱՏ ԿԱՐԵՎՈՐ է։

----------


## urartu

էս մեր հայերի սեռիալները, որ նայես, ընենց տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, ոնց որ բանակից ու մանկատներից լավ տեղ չկա, ընենց են ներկայացնում, որ քիչ է մնում գնամ բանակ ծառայելու դիմում գրեմ/չնայած արդեն գրել եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> էս մեր հայերի սեռիալները, որ նայես, ընենց տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, ոնց որ բանակից ու մանկատներից լավ տեղ չկա, ընենց են ներկայացնում, որ քիչ է մնում գնամ բանակ ծառայելու դիմում գրեմ/չնայած արդեն գրել եմ


Այ հենց դրա համար էլ սիրում եմ այս սերիալը... Մանկատան մասին բան չեմ կարող ասել, ոչ ոքի չեմ ցանկանա այնտեղ հայտնվել, բայց յուրաքանչյուր բանակ գնացող ինձ համար դառնում է գրեթե հարգված։
Հ. Գ. Այս պահին զարմիկներիցս 6-ը և բազմաթիվ ընկերներ բանակում են։

----------


## Elmo

*Նաիրուհի* ջան, երբ ես բանակում ծառայում էի, միշտ մտածում էի էդ մասին, որ լավ կլիներ բանակի մասին պատմեղ ֆիլմ ունենաինք: Ու ցանկալի է սերիալ: Որպեսզի մարդիկ նայեին ու իրական ծառայությունը տեսնեին: Տեսնեին սպասվելիք բարդությունները, ուրախությունը, զինվորի առօրյան, կատորը, հանգիստը, պարապմունքները, ընկերությունը և այլն...
Շատ լավ գաղափար ա, բայց իրագործումը վատն ա:
Սա մեր բանակը չի, սա եսիմ ինչ են նկարահանել: Մեր բանակում վիճակը լրիվ որիշ ա:
Լավ կլիներ դիրքերի ծառայությունը ցույց տաին, ու մաքսիմալ ռեալ, ոչ թե ինչ-որ անկապ հիմար զորամաս, որտեղ զինվորները եսիմ ինչով են զբաղված, սպաներն էլ դամբուլ են:

----------


## Կաթիլ

Մի սերիա եմ նայել էս սերիալից, չգիտեմ բացառություն էր, թե բոլոր սերիաներն են էդպես, բայց էդ մի սերիան ինքը ոչ թե սցենարով էր նկարահանված, այլ ուղղակի թարգմանված էր ռուսական "Սալդատы"-ից, հենց դա էլ ինձ մոտ սպանեց հետագա ցանկությունը էդ սերիալ կոչվածը գոնե մեկ-մեկ պարապ ժամանակ նայելու: 
_Գուցե կրկնությունն ինչ-որ բանի մայրն է, բայց կրկնօրինակումը սեփական երևակայության ու տաղանդի բացակայության ամենալավ գովազդային պաստառն է:_

----------

Askalaf (04.12.2009), Դեկադա (27.01.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Մի սերիա եմ նայել էս սերիալից, չգիտեմ բացառություն էր, թե բոլոր սերիաներն են էդպես, բայց էդ մի սերիան ինքը ոչ թե սցենարով էր նկարահանված, այլ ուղղակի թարգմանված էր ռուսական "Սալդատы"-ից, հենց դա էլ ինձ մոտ սպանեց հետագա ցանկությունը էդ սերիալ կոչվածը գոնե մեկ-մեկ պարապ ժամանակ նայելու: 
> _Գուցե կրկնությունն ինչ-որ բանի մայրն է, բայց կրկնօրինակումը սեփական երևակայության ու տաղանդի բացակայության ամենալավ գովազդային պաստառն է:_


Ես էլ եմ նկատել , որ էդ ամբողջ սերիալը կրկնօրինակված է «Սալդատը» ֆիլմից: Մեր քաղաքում նոր ա սկսել էդ սերիալը, բայց այնուամենայնիվ իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում: Ուղղակի կարելի ա դիտել, որպես զվարճալի ֆիլմ:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *Նաիրուհի* ջան, երբ ես բանակում ծառայում էի, միշտ մտածում էի էդ մասին, որ լավ կլիներ բանակի մասին պատմեղ ֆիլմ ունենաինք: Ու ցանկալի է սերիալ: Որպեսզի մարդիկ նայեին ու իրական ծառայությունը տեսնեին: Տեսնեին սպասվելիք բարդությունները, ուրախությունը, զինվորի առօրյան, կատորը, հանգիստը, պարապմունքները, ընկերությունը և այլն...
> *Շատ լավ գաղափար ա, բայց իրագործումը վատն ա:*
> Սա մեր բանակը չի, սա եսիմ ինչ են նկարահանել: Մեր բանակում վիճակը լրիվ որիշ ա:
> Լավ կլիներ դիրքերի ծառայությունը ցույց տաին, ու մաքսիմալ ռեալ, ոչ թե ինչ-որ անկապ հիմար զորամաս, որտեղ զինվորները եսիմ ինչով են զբաղված, սպաներն էլ դամբուլ են:


Ես լիովին համաձայն եմ Ձեզ հետ։ Բայց որպես առաջին քայլ կարծում եմ՝ ողջունելի է։ 
Քավ լիցի. ես բավական իրատես եմ՝ սա իդեալականացնելու համար։
Բայց դաստիարակչական տեսանկյունից Ավետ Տեր-Մհերյանի կերպարը, ըստ իս, իրոք հաջողված է ու կատարյալ :Hands Up: ։

----------


## Արիացի

Հայկական սերիալների մեջ ամենահաջողվածն ա երևի: Հետաքրքրությամբ նայում եմ:

----------

Արևհատիկ (04.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (28.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Մի քանի հատված եմ նայել, ինչը բավական է եղել հասկանալու համար, որ երբևէ էս սերիալի դիտող չեմ կարող դառնալ: 
1. Ինձ չբավարարեց առկա հումորը
2. Ինձ չբավարարեց խաղի որակը, նկարահանման և այլ որակը
3. Ինձ չբավարարեց բանակային թեմայի մեկնաբանությունը, որը չուներ ոչ իրականության հետ եզր, ոչ էլ բարոյախրատական առումով արժեք

----------

Enigmatic (04.12.2009), Gayl (05.12.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Քանի որ մեր բանակի մասին պատկերացումներս բավական աղոտ են, սկզբում մեկ-մեկ նայում էի, բայց տեսա, որ փրփուր է, լուրջ բան չկա:




> Պաշտպանության նախարարը արգելել է էս ախմախ սերիալը զորամասերում նկարելը:


Կզարմանայի, որ թույլատրեր: Ցանկացած զորամասի վերաբերյալ ցանկացած տեղեկույթ, ինչքան գիտեմ, ռազմական գաղտնիք է համարվում:

----------


## gegham2009

*Մոդերատորական. տրանսլիտով գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Adriano

Խայտառակ սերիալ Շանթի եթերում: Ես իսկապես հիասթափվեցի Շանթ հեռուստաընկերությունից: Ինչպես կարելի է անփորձ դերասաններով , օրինակ ես գիտեմ, որ այնտեղ Ժողից մեկը կա, կինոնկար հանել: Լավ ասենք մեկ երկու պոլիտեխնիկ ավարտ լինի ու դրանցել տան չորրորդական դերեր, բայց ինչպես կարելի է գլխավոր դերերը տալ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալներին: Այս <հեռուստասերիալով> Շանթը շարունակում է գցել իր համբավը: Իմ կարծիքով բանակի կյանքը նման կլոունի ձևով ներկայացնելը անթույլատրելի է, հասարակությանը կարծես թե դեբիլի տեղ դրած լինեն: Մեր բանակը իրոք , որ ունի լուրջ խնդիրներ և նման ձևով շեղելը համարում եմ անհարգալից վերաբերմունք հենց մեր ազգին: Իսկ հումորը սահմանափակվում է ցածրակարգ, տափակ, ժարգոնային, անկեղծ ասած ոչ այնքան հումորային բառացանկով: Մի խոսքով այս սերյալը ոչմի ուսուցողական բան չի պարունակում իր մեջ, խայտառակում է արդեն իսկ վատ համբավ ունեցող բանակը և իսկապես ժողովուրդ ջան ես ձև չեմ անում զզվանքս գալիսա էդ կինոյից:

----------


## Դեկադա

Սերիալը մեր տանը նայում են... մեր տատիկը, մեկ էլ իմ 10- ամյա աղջնակը.. :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

> Խայտառակ սերիալ Շանթի եթերում: Ես իսկապես հիասթափվեցի Շանթ հեռուստաընկերությունից: Ինչպես կարելի է անփորձ դերասաններով , օրինակ ես գիտեմ, որ այնտեղ Ժողից մեկը կա, կինոնկար հանել: Լավ ասենք մեկ երկու պոլիտեխնիկ ավարտ լինի ու դրանցել տան չորրորդական դերեր, բայց ինչպես կարելի է գլխավոր դերերը տալ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալներին: Այս <հեռուստասերիալով> Շանթը շարունակում է գցել իր համբավը: Իմ կարծիքով բանակի կյանքը նման կլոունի ձևով ներկայացնելը անթույլատրելի է, հասարակությանը կարծես թե դեբիլի տեղ դրած լինեն: Մեր բանակը իրոք , որ ունի լուրջ խնդիրներ և նման ձևով շեղելը համարում եմ անհարգալից վերաբերմունք հենց մեր ազգին: Իսկ հումորը սահմանափակվում է ցածրակարգ, տափակ, ժարգոնային, անկեղծ ասած ոչ այնքան հումորային բառացանկով: Մի խոսքով այս սերյալը ոչմի ուսուցողական բան չի պարունակում իր մեջ, խայտառակում է արդեն իսկ վատ համբավ ունեցող բանակը և իսկապես ժողովուրդ ջան ես ձև չեմ անում զզվանքս գալիսա էդ կինոյից:


Հետաքրքիրա, ինչ որ մեկին թվումա, որ էս սերիալը զվարճալիա? Անհասկանալի սերիալա, ոչ էնա բանակի կյանքի մասինա պատմում, ոչ զվարճալիա, ոչ թեմա կա մեջը...
Հարգելի Շանթ, քանի շուտա փակի էս ախմախությունը: Վերվարածները գոնե ծիծաղալու են  :Jpit:

----------

Adriano (04.02.2010)

----------


## Armeno

Նայվում ա:
 Ժողովուրդ, ձեզ մի բան կա՞ , որ Հայաստանում դուր ա գալիս, բացի ընդդիմությունից:

----------


## Mardaker

Աղբ է:

----------


## Adriano

> Նայվում ա:
>  Ժողովուրդ, ձեզ մի բան կա՞ , որ Հայաստանում դուր ա գալիս, բացի ընդդիմությունից:


Հա մեր ակումբը: :Wink:

----------


## aerosmith

անկապ, անիմաստ,տափակ հումորչիկներով սերիալ,  :Bad:  , ախր հեչ իմաստ չկա ես սերիալի մեջ... հեչ. անդուր դերասաններ, անդուր սցենար...

----------


## Vook

Հայկական ֆիլմաշարներից ամենաստացվածն ու հաջողվածը։Իր իր հումորա-դաստիարակչական բնույթով  բազմիցս գերազանցում է որոգայթին ու վերվարածներին։

----------


## ministr

Հը??? էն էլ ամենաստացվածը?  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ոնց որ ձախորդ փանոսին, քաջ նազարին, անխելք մարդուն, կիկոսին, բարեկենդանի մարդուն, սուտլիկ որսկանին տարել են բանակ ու սաղն ընկել են նույն վզվոդը

----------

Adriano (05.02.2010), ministr (05.02.2010), Հայուհի (26.05.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ու տեսնես դրա մեջ ինչ են գտնում ծիծաղելու?  :Smile:

----------


## Կարապետ

Ես չեմ նայում, որովհետև եդ նայելով սկսեմ բանակին լուրջ չվերաբերվել: Դրանով բանակի լրջությունը գցում են:

----------


## Elmo

Վերջերս փոխել են սցենարը ու արդեն սկսում եմ մեր բանակը ճանաչել:
Մի քանի բան էլի չի համապատասխանում կամ ցույց չեն տալիս, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ արդեն իրականությանը համապատասխանում ա սերիալը:
Օրինակ ցույց չեն տալիս թե կալանատանը/ռազմական ոստիկանությունում ոնց են վարվում զինվորների հետ:
ցույց չեն տալիս, որ սպաները զինվորներին ցբխում են: Կամ թե ոնց են վարվում "երգող" զինվորների հետ:
կարճ ասած բարեփոխումներից հետո նայվում ա: Ես անձամբ սկսել եմ նայել:

----------

Life (05.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (06.06.2010), Լեո (05.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.06.2010)

----------


## Lion

Հիմար ու տափակ սերիալ, նկարված սովետական 60-ականների ախմախ-պրոպագանդիստական ոճով: Իրականում ծառայած տղերքին շատ եմ հարցրել - բոլորն էլ զզվում են, դե իսկ ներկայիս ծառայողներտ այդ հիմարություն ընդհանրապես տանել չենկարողանում...

Ախմախություն է, այսքնա բան:

----------


## Շինարար

Չեմ նայում, չեմ կարծում, թե հնարավոր է ու ճիշտ կլինի բանակի մասին սերիալ կամ կինո նկարել, որում ցույց տրվի, թե ինչպես է սպան զինվոր հերձում կամ սեռական փոքրամասնություն զինվորները զուգարան մաքրում կամ գնդի հրամանատարը կաշառքով զինվորին արձակուրդ ուղարկում և այլն, էնպես որ դրանից ավելի երևի թույլ էլ չեն տա նկարել :Smile:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (06.06.2010), Ձայնալար (05.06.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սերիալ ա էլի, սովորաբար սերիալը շատ լավը չի լինում: Շատ լավ ա, որ բանակը միքիչ ավելի լավն ա ներկայացված քան իրականում ա, թեչէ խայտառակ բան կլիներ: Հա, մեկ էլ Ջամշոյանն ու Համբարձումը ինձ բացում են  :Pardon:

----------

Elmo (05.06.2010), murmushka (05.06.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Սերիալ ա էլի, սովորաբար սերիալը շատ լավը չի լինում: Շատ լավ ա, որ բանակը միքիչ ավելի լավն ա ներկայացված քան իրականում ա, թեչէ խայտառակ բան կլիներ: Հա, մեկ էլ Ջամշոյանն ու Համբարձումը ինձ բացում են


Լավ նայում ես էլի, անուն-անազգանուններով զորքին գիտես :Jpit:

----------


## Elmo

> Սերիալ ա էլի, սովորաբար սերիալը շատ լավը չի լինում: Շատ լավ ա, որ բանակը միքիչ ավելի լավն ա ներկայացված քան իրականում ա, թեչէ խայտառակ բան կլիներ: Հա, մեկ էլ Ջամշոյանն ու Համբարձումը ինձ բացում են


Համբարձումը ինձ ոչ միայն բացում ա, այլ ծիծաղից աչքերս լցվում են, որովհետև ես տոչնի Համբարձումի նման զինվոր ունեյի: մեկին մեկ կոպիա ու ավելի բառադի:
Նազիր-Վեզիրներից էլ կային մեր գումարտակում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:52 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:47 ----------




> Հիմար ու տափակ սերիալ, նկարված սովետական 60-ականների ախմախ-պրոպագանդիստական ոճով: Իրականում ծառայած տղերքին շատ եմ հարցրել - բոլորն էլ զզվում են, դե իսկ ներկայիս ծառայողներտ այդ հիմարություն ընդհանրապես տանել չենկարողանում...
> 
> Ախմախություն է, այսքնա բան:




Լիոն ձյա մի քանի պոստ առաջ որ կարդաս, կտեսնես հին կարծիքս: Ասում եմ հիմա փոխել են ու նորմալ ա:
Իսկ 60-ականների պրոպագանդան սխալ ես ասում: Մի քիչ մեղմացված են ամեն ինչ ցույց տալիս, բայց դէ բանակի դաժան բաները նկարելն էլ եմ սխալ համարում: Համ հանցագործ ու դաժան տեսարաններով նկարված սերիալներից դժգոհում ենք, համ էլ ուզում ենք որ բանակի հանցագործություններն ու դաժանություններն էլ ցույց տա՞ն:

Սենց ասեմ քաղաքացիական կյանքում ավելի շատ են մարդիկ իրար սպանում ու հերձում: Բայց երբ էդ թեմայով ֆիմ եմ դիտում, ներվերս քանդվում ա: Հազիվ թեթև ու զվարճալի սերիալ եմ գտել, որը զինվորի կյանքի մասին քիչ թե շատ հավաստի պատմություն ա: Հաճույքով նայում եմ:

Էն առաջին սերիաները իրոք ախմախություն էին: Ռուսական բանակի մասին էին նկարել, թե դրել եսիմ ում էին սցենարը գրել տվել.. չգիտեմ: Հիմա մի 2 սերիա կարաս նայես, նոր կարծիք գրես:

----------

Նաիրուհի (05.06.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

Ես չեմ նայում, բայց վերջերս մենակ դրական արձագանքներ եմ սկսել լսել: Կարողա որոշ չափով ճոխոցրածա, բայց լավա, որ էս տիպի թեթև սերիալ կա եթերում: 
Թե չէ բոլոր ալիքներով համատարծ մենակ "դժբախտ" սերիալներ են ցույց տալիս:

----------

Elmo (06.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2011)

----------


## Ռեդ

Լավը չի. առաջինը՝ հեչ չի համապատասխանում էսօրվա մեր հայոց բանակի իրական պատկերին: Երկրորդը՝ *դերասանների ահավոր խաղ* եմ տեսնում: Շատ վատ են խաղում էդ մարդիկ. ոնց որ ռեալում են իրենց դրսևորում, նենց էլ սերիալի մեջ, ու էդ երկու ասպարեզներում ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա: Մանավանդ էն լեննականցի դերասանը /Զիլուժի մեջի/. ոնց որ ինքն իրականում ա, նենց էլ սերիալի մեջ ա: Ու ոչ միայն *Բանակում*ի մեջ եմ դա նկատել:
Մեջներից ամենադրական կերպարն  ու միաժամանակ ամենալավ խաղն էն Սամոյի դերասանն ա խաղում:
Հ.Գ. սերիալի սցենարի մասին համեստաբար լռում եմ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Լավ նայում ես էլի, անուն-անազգանուններով զորքին գիտես


Հըբը  :Pardon:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Լավ նայում ես էլի, անուն-անազգանուններով զորքին գիտես


Հա ի՞նչ. ես էլ սաղին գիտեմ անուններով: Բայց եղած-չեղածը մի քանի սերիա եմ նայել:

----------

Ձայնալար (06.06.2010)

----------


## Lord

ժող. եքա մարդիկ եք հլը հեքիաթների եք հավատում, ես սերիալը իր մեջ պարունակող ֆանտաստիկայով կարելի է համեմատել մատրիցա ֆիլմի հետ

----------

Adriano (06.06.2010), Freeman (13.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (06.06.2010), Mephistopheles (06.06.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> ժող. եքա մարդիկ եք հլը հեքիաթների եք հավատում, ես սերիալը իր մեջ պարունակող ֆանտաստիկայով կարելի է համեմատել մատրիցա ֆիլմի հետ


Որ խնդրեմ վերջին 50 սերիաներից գոնե մեկը կմեկնաբանե՞ս, տեսնենք ո՞ր մասն ա ֆանտաստիկա:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:04 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:00 ----------




> Լավը չի. առաջինը՝ հեչ չի համապատասխանում էսօրվա մեր հայոց բանակի իրական պատկերին: Երկրորդը՝ *դերասանների ահավոր խաղ* եմ տեսնում: Շատ վատ են խաղում էդ մարդիկ. ոնց որ ռեալում են իրենց դրսևորում, նենց էլ սերիալի մեջ, ու էդ երկու ասպարեզներում ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա: Մանավանդ էն լեննականցի դերասանը /Զիլուժի մեջի/. ոնց որ ինքն իրականում ա, նենց էլ սերիալի մեջ ա: Ու ոչ միայն *Բանակում*ի մեջ եմ դա նկատել:
> Մեջներից ամենադրական կերպարն  ու միաժամանակ ամենալավ խաղն էն Սամոյի դերասանն ա խաղում:
> Հ.Գ. սերիալի սցենարի մասին համեստաբար լռում եմ:


Դու բանակում չես ծառայել ի՞նչ գիտես որ չի համապատասխանում: Իսկ դերասանների խաղը լրիվ բնական ա: Համենայն դեպս Հայկական եթերում գնացող ցանկացած սերիալից ամենաբնականն ա:
Համբարձումն ա՞ վատ խաղում, թե՞ Վարոսը, թե՞ Ջամշոյան եղբայրները: Բոլորն էլ լավ են խաղում: Մենակ երկրորդ պլանի դերասանները լավ չեն խաղում, էն 2 շոպլիկները մի քիչ լավ չեն խաղում: Մելոն էլ ա ընտիր խաղում:

Դու էլ օրինակ բեր տենամ ո՞ր մասն ա անհամապատասխան էսօրվա բանակին: Մենակ սպաների մեղմ վերաբերմունքն ու զորքի հանդուրժողականությունը չասես: Դա իրոք մեղմացված ա ու համարյա ֆանտաստիկա կլիներ եթե սպան տենց մեղմ լիներ զինվորների հետ: Բայց դէ դրա մասին խոսացինք, ու ասեցինք, որ լավ ա, որովհետև բռնություն չենք տենում եթերում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (06.06.2010), Չամիչ (06.06.2010)

----------


## Aware

*<<Բանակում>>* սերիալի մենակ անունն ա դուրս գալիս :
Ժողովու'րդ, նենց էլ զարմանում եք,որ սերիալը չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը:  Դրա համար էլ ինքը կոչվում ա Գ/Ս , ու ոչ թե Վ/Ս: Որ մի Գ/Ս սերիալի սցենարն ա իրական ,որ հիմա էլ կպել ենք սերիալի սցենարից??....Իրական լիներ , կգրեին <<հիմնված ա իրական փաստերի վրա>> .....Տենց բան նկատել եք???

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կարա լրիվ հնարած սցենար լինի, բայց արտացոլի էդ պահին բանակւմ տիրող իրական վիճակը. վավերագրական լինելը հեչ պարտադիր չի:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Կլինի՞ խառնվեմ ձեր տղայական խոսակցությանը :Blush:  Դե ձեզնից շատերը ծառայել են, գիտեն բանակը ինչա իրականում, ոնցա լինում, ծառայած էլ չլինեն հաստատ ընկերական շրջապատում էնքան պատմություններ կլինեն  լսած, որ մինիմալ պատկերացում կունենան ինչա բանակը, ոնց են ծառայում, ինչ կարգի մարդկանց կարելիա հանդիպել, ոնց են վերաբերվում, ինչ են ուտում, ոնց են կանոնակարգված ապրում և այլն... Իսկ այ ես ու ինձ պես շատ շատերը ոչ մի բանից տեղյակ չենք, ճիշտ որ ասեմ, մեզ պետք էլ չի իմանալ, որովհետև բացի էն որ երկու  տարի հավասար կարաոտով ծառայում ենք մեր եղբայրների կամ սիրելիների հետ, մի հատ էլ պետքա դարդ անենք բա ոնց են էնտեղ ապրում, ով խփեց, ոնց ստացվեց ու նման ավելի մտահոգող  բաներ  տեղեկացա կողքի թեմայում  :Jpit: 
Հիմա, ինձ պետք չի որ սերիալը նկարած լինի իրական դեպքերի վրա, չնայած կարծում եմ, որ հնարավոր չի այնտեղ ներկայացվող դեպքերի գոնե որոշակի մասը իրական դեպքերից վերցված պատմություններ չլինեն: Թեթև ժամանցային, հումորով, սերիալա, նախատեսված հիմնականում մայրերի, քույրերի, տատիկների ու դեռ չծառայած տղաների համար: Այ ասենք Ավետի կամ Լևոնի կերպարները, մեկը ինքնակամ հայրենիքա վերադառնում, որ ծառայի, իսկ մյուսը անտեղյակ վերադառնումա ու բռնում բերում են ծառայելու հենց օդանավակայանից... նման դեպքեր իհարկե կան, քիչ են,  բայց դե կան:
Ինձ համար ասենք բացահայտում էր, որ բանակում խանութատիպ բան գոյություն ունի՝ չայնի  :Jpit: 
Մեկ, որ ուժասներ են նկարում, կամ հոգեկանդ տակնուվրա անող սերիալներ, ծեծկռտուք կամ էլ սպանություններով հագեցած ֆիլմեր, ասում էինք մի նորմալ բան նկարեք , որ ընտանիքով նայվի, երեխան տատի կամ պապի հետ նայի... լսեցին մարդիկ, հենա նկարել են նայեք, ի՞նչ եք բողոքում: Մեկ էլ ո՞վ ասեց թե նրանք իրական կյանքում ոնց կան նենց էլ ներկայանում են :Shok: ես կասեի ահռելի տարբերություն կա իրական ասենք նազիր-վեզիրներից կամ կռակադիլներից :LOL:  Գագոի ու իրական  այդ դերասանի միջև: Կամ էլ իրական Համբարձումը լրիվ ջակի-ջուկի տղայա  ::}: 
Ես նայում եմ, նենց չի, որ կոտորում եմ ինձ նայելու համար, բայց նայում եմ, ու ավելի լավա սա նայեմ, քան «որբեր» կոչվող սերիալի պես հոգեկանդ տակնուվրա անող մի բան  :Pardon:

----------

A.r.p.i. (06.06.2010), aerosmith (06.06.2010), Annushka (06.06.2010), Elmo (06.06.2010), Ձայնալար (06.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2010), Չամիչ (06.06.2010)

----------


## Aware

> Կարա լրիվ հնարած սցենար լինի, բայց արտացոլի էդ պահին բանակւմ տիրող իրական վիճակը:


Այ քեզ միտք  :Shok:  !!!     *Հնարած ու իրական վիճակը արտացոլող*....Սցենարիստին էլ телепат սարքեցինք :Shok:

----------


## Չամիչ

«Բանակում» սերիալը  հաճույքով նայում եմ: Սերիալում օգտագործվելիք բարբառային բազմազանությունը ինձ  անչափ հաճելի է: Մինասի՝ Գյումրվա բարբառը, որ ամեն ինչ արժի: Զեմլակներիս չի հաջողվում գոնե  տարին մեկ անգամ այցելել սերիալի միջոցով գոնե բարբառից ականջս կշտանում ա: Ես միշտ զարմանում եմ, որտեղի՞ց են կարողանում այդքան կարճ ժամանակվա ընթացում հումորային դրվագներ մտածել եւ որ ամենակարեւորն է որակով մատուցել:

Սերիալասեր չեմ ընդհանրապես, առհասարակ, հեռուստացույց նայելու հետ սեր  չունեմ, անգամ Լոսթը չեմ նայում, բայց Բանակում սերիալը պարզապես չեմ կարող չնայել, անչափ գրավում է:   Համբարձումի՝ օրապահ լինելու ժամանակ ոտքի վրա քնելու տեսարանները որ ամեն ինչ արժի: Մի խոսքով, սերիալը իրոք հաջողված է:

Համբարձում դու Համբարձում :Love:  լրիվ վերջն ես:

----------

Նաիրուհի (06.06.2010)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ձյա մի քանի պոստ առաջ որ կարդաս, կտեսնես հին կարծիքս: Ասում եմ հիմա փոխել են ու նորմալ ա:
> Իսկ 60-ականների պրոպագանդան սխալ ես ասում: Մի քիչ մեղմացված են ամեն ինչ ցույց տալիս, բայց դէ բանակի դաժան բաները նկարելն էլ եմ սխալ համարում: Համ հանցագործ ու դաժան տեսարաններով նկարված սերիալներից դժգոհում ենք, համ էլ ուզում ենք որ բանակի հանցագործություններն ու դաժանություններն էլ ցույց տա՞ն:
> 
> Սենց ասեմ քաղաքացիական կյանքում ավելի շատ են մարդիկ իրար սպանում ու հերձում: Բայց երբ էդ թեմայով ֆիմ եմ դիտում, ներվերս քանդվում ա: Հազիվ թեթև ու զվարճալի սերիալ եմ գտել, որը զինվորի կյանքի մասին քիչ թե շատ հավաստի պատմություն ա: Հաճույքով նայում եմ:
> 
> Էն առաջին սերիաները իրոք ախմախություն էին: Ռուսական բանակի մասին էին նկարել, թե դրել եսիմ ում էին սցենարը գրել տվել.. չգիտեմ: Հիմա մի 2 սերիա կարաս նայես, նոր կարծիք գրես:


Ախպերս, ես դժբախտաբար երբեմն ստիպված եմ լինում նայել այդ սերիալը, քանի որ մեր տանը այն ռեգուլյար նայող կա  :Smile:  Այնպես որ կարծիքս չի կանգնած մի տեղում, զարգանում է: Ասեմ - "Մալխաս"-ը, գնդի հրամանատարը, միակ կարգին խաղացող կերպարն է այդ սերիալում: Ու իրոք որ երբեմն ցանկանում ես, որ բարձր պաշտոն զբաղեցնող սպաները այդպես լինեն: Ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ հնչի, երևի հենց մենակ "Մալխաս"-ի խաղն է դուրս գալիս ու էն էլ երևի նրանից, որ... գողականոտա խաղում  :Smile: 

Էն ենթասպա կոչված թյուրիմացության մասին չեմ խոսում, ուղղակի խայտառակա: Սերգեյ Դանիելյանը, որպես վաշտի հրամանատար, էլի անհաջող է - այս մարդը սովոր է ծամածռվելուն ու ամեն ինչ ծաղրելուն, ինչը նրա մոտ վատ չի ստացվում, բայց որպես վաշտի լուրջ հրամանատար.... չէէէ, էն չի:

Դե տղերքի մասին էլ էլ չասեմ - սկսած թեկուզ նրանից, որ տարիքով տղերք են սաղը, բայց 18-20 տարեկանների դեր են խաղում: Իրոք, մեր "լեննականցու" խաղը ինձ անձամբ դուր չի գալիս, Ջամշոյանը նեռվերիս վրա ազդումա... Չգիտեմ էլ ով մնաց?

Հա, մեկ էլ "Ճպլ"-ը - որ սկսումա լուրջ-լուրջ դերի մեջ մտնել, ինձ համար ուղղակի անտանելի է դառնում:

Ու վերջում սցենարի մասին - այն ոչ մի կերպ չի արտահայտում իրական բանակային առօրյան, իր անտանելիության աստիճան հիմար "ռազվոդներով", "ավելի բազառներով", նեղ ինտրիգներով ու այլ տհաճ երևույթներով: Վարդագույն իրականություն են նկարել, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ - սովետի 60-ականների անհաջող պրոպագանդա... էլի  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), tikopx (06.06.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ու վերջում սցենարի մասին - այն ոչ մի կերպ չի արտահայտում իրական բանակային առօրյան, իր անտանելիության աստիճան հիմար "ռազվոդներով", "ավելի բազառներով", նեղ ինտրիգներով ու այլ տհաճ երևույթներով: Վարդագույն իրականություն են նկարել, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ - սովետի 60-ականների անհաջող պրոպագանդա... էլի


Լիոն ջան, իսկ ինչիա՞ պետք դա նկարել ու ցույց տալ մի հատ էլ, որ ես կամ մամաս նայենք ու տաս օր հետո եղբորս բանակ ճանապարհելիս կրկնակի մտահոգվենք արդեն տեսածից :Think:  Դա դու գիտես, որովհետև դրա միջով անցել ես, բայց դա ժամանցային սերիալա, պետք չի տենց լուրջ մոտենալ դրան:
Բոլորիս էլ պարզից էլ պարզա, որ իրականությունը չեն նկարի, նման սցենար թույլ չի տա հենց պաշտպանության նախարարությունը, որը տրամադրումա անհրաժեշտ և պարագաները, և տարածքը: Երբեմն նաև հասարակ զինվորների:

----------


## My World My Space

Վանեցիք լավ խոսք ունեն, ասում են. "ջուր ջաղացն ի տարեր, ընգե չախմախն իք ման գալում....." :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:06 ----------

Սերիալ ա էլի, ոնց որ բոլոր սերիանլները սցենարիստի աչքերով ու իրա տաղանդին համահունչ` էս դեպքում անտաղանդ.....

----------

Lion (06.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

*Lion* ջան, հետաքրքիր ա, քեզ որ առաջարկեին հումորային սերալ նկարահանել, այդ սերիալը ի՞նչ տեսք էր ունենալու: :Smile:  Բա ի՞նչ էիր ուզում, քո չհավանած կերպարներին, որ սերալից հանում ենք ստացվում ա լրջին տված,  սարքովի «հումորային» սերալ, պատկերացում եմ ինչ կստացվեր եթե բոլոր կերպարները «Մալխասի» կամ Սամոյի կերպարի պես դաստիարակչական բնույթ կրեին, պիտի նստեիքն մի 5 րոպե հորանջեինք ու ալիքը փոխեինք: Լրիվ սարքեցիր՝ հին  սովետական՝«карнавальная ночь» ֆիլմի կրկեսային  համարի պատմությունը, երբ կուլտուրայի տան տնօրենը ծաղրածուներին, մինչեւ անգամ ստիպում է հանել իրենց բեմական կոստյումները, հրաժարվել բոլոր՝ ռեալ իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող ոչ ինտիլեգենտ հումորներից, բեմ դուրս գալ դասական կոստյումներով: :Smile: 
Եթե հումորը երեւակայության տար չի պարունակում էլ ի՞նչ հումով: Էլ ի՞նչ հումորային սերիալ եթե պիտի սկսեն սահմանափակել իրենց ստեղծագործական միտքը ինչ է թե պարտավոր են իրականությունը ներկայացնել:

----------

Lion (06.06.2010)

----------


## Lion

*Չամիչ* ջան, հումոր էլ կա, հումոր էլ... էլի: Սա ովելի շուտ ձեռառնոցոցիյա...

Լուսաբեր ջան - էդ եմ ասում, էլի, պրոպագանդա... որը ուղղակի տխուրա դիտվում 21-րդ դարում: Ուզում են բանակը պրոպագանդել, թող էն ախմախ կորեական զիբիլի փոխարեն մի հատ իրական ու լավ ֆիլմ նկարեն մեր բանակի մասին...

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), Lord (06.06.2010), tikopx (06.06.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

> *Չամիչ* ջան, հումոր էլ կա, հումոր էլ... էլի: Սա ովելի շուտ ձեռառնոցոցիյա...
> 
> Լուսաբեր ջան - էդ եմ ասում, էլի, պրոպագանդա... որը ուղղակի տխուրա դիտվում 21-րդ դարում: Ուզում են բանակը պրոպագանդել, թող էն ախմախ կորեական զիբիլի փոխարեն մի հատ *իրական ու լավ ֆիլմ նկարեն մեր բանակի մասին*...


Մեր բանակի մասին իրական ու լավ ֆիլմ նկարել հնարավոր չի: Հնարավոր չի ցույց տալ էն ամենը, ինչը որ կատարվումա էսօրվա մեր բանակում:

----------

SSS (07.06.2010), tikopx (06.06.2010), Ungrateful (06.06.2010), Ձայնալար (06.06.2010)

----------


## Lord

ետ իրանց նկարածը լավ կլիներ եթե սերիալի վեռնագիրը լիներ «մեր մանկապարտեզը», իսկ են ինչ իրանք են նկարում բանակին հեչ նման չի, ու ինչ վոր չափով նաև վիավորական, ու մարդկանց մոտ սխալ տպաորություն են ստեղծում բանակի մասին, ու  այդ «բանակում»-ը նայած նորակոչիկ զինվորը արդեն զորամասում հաստատ մի լավ տփոց կուտի

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), Gayl (06.06.2010), tikopx (06.06.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> ետ իրանց նկարածը լավ կլիներ եթե սերիալի վեռնագիրը լիներ «մեր մանկապարտեզը», իսկ են ինչ իրանք են նկարում բանակին հեչ նման չի, ու ինչ վոր չափով նաև վիավորական, ու մարդկանց մոտ սխալ տպաորություն են ստեղծում բանակի մասին, ու  այդ «բանակում»-ը նայած նորակոչիկ զինվորը արդեն զորամասում հաստատ մի լավ տփոց կուտի


կյանքը դաժան է ,մանավանդ բանակոում

----------


## matlev

> կյանքը դաժան է ,մանավանդ բանակոում


Էդ անտեր երկու տարվա մեջ, ես ըտենց էլ չհասկացա, թե բանակի ի՞նչն ա դաժան: Բանակում կյանքը՝ ուրախ, ապրուստը ձրի:  :Dntknw:

----------

Ձայնալար (06.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2010), Շինարար (06.06.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Էդ անտեր երկու տարվա մեջ, ես ըտենց էլ չհասկացա, թե բանակի ի՞նչն ա դաժան: Բանակում կյանքը՝ ուրախ, ապրուստը ձրի:


պոստեր ես ծատայել?

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Լուսաբեր ջան - էդ եմ ասում, էլի, պրոպագանդա... որը ուղղակի տխուրա դիտվում 21-րդ դարում: Ուզում են բանակը պրոպագանդել, թող էն ախմախ կորեական զիբիլի փոխարեն մի հատ իրական ու լավ ֆիլմ նկարեն մեր բանակի մասին...


Հա, պարզա, դե կարծում եմ դրա ժամանակը կգա, հասունանումա արդեն էտ պահը: :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:10 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:06 ----------




> .... «բանակում»-ը նայած նորակոչիկ զինվորը արդեն զորամասում հաստատ մի լավ տփոց կուտի


Տվոցի ուտողը առանց ինչ-որ ֆիլմերի ազդեցության էլ կուտի, մարդ իրա խելքիցա ինչ-որ բաներ ուտում կյանքում, որտեղ ուզումա լինի... Բան եք գտել իրար հետ կապելու...

----------

Նաիրուհի (06.06.2010), Չամիչ (06.06.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տվոցի ուտողը առանց ինչ-որ ֆիլմերի ազդեցության էլ կուտի, *մարդ իրա խելքիցա ինչ-որ բաներ ուտում կյանքում, որտեղ ուզումա լինի...* Բան եք գտել իրար հետ կապելու...


 Թույլ տուր ամեն դեպքում վիրավորվել ասածիցդ :Beee:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Թույլ տուր ամեն դեպքում վիրավորվել ասածիցդ


 Տես, ոնց քեզ հարմարա  :Jpit:  Ես ինչ մեղավոր եմ, որ քեզ կարողա  միշտ ինչ-որ անհաջող ուտելիքներ են հասնում  ::}:

----------

Չամիչ (06.06.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> *Չամիչ* ջան, հումոր էլ կա, հումոր էլ... էլի: Սա ովելի շուտ ձեռառնոցոցիյա...
> 
> Լուսաբեր ջան - էդ եմ ասում, էլի, պրոպագանդա... որը ուղղակի տխուրա դիտվում 21-րդ դարում: Ուզում են բանակը պրոպագանդել, թող էն ախմախ կորեական զիբիլի փոխարեն մի հատ իրական ու լավ ֆիլմ նկարեն մեր բանակի մասին...


*Lion*  ջան, թող՝ լավ, լուրջ ֆիլմեր նկարեն բանակի վերաբերյալ, ո՞վ ա բան ասում, քո  ասելով ստացվում ա՝ կամ- կամ:

Սերիալում բավականին լավ կերպով ներկայացվում ա հայկական կոլորիտը: 
Ֆիլմի համար ընտրված ա բավականին  հաջող դերասանական կազմ:
Ֆիլմի համար գրվում ա կոնկրետ սցենար, այլ ոչ թե մյուս սերիալների նման, թեման տալիս են ու դերասանին ասում են ձգի ինչքան կարաս:
Ֆիլմում առկա է բավականին պրոֆեսիոնալ օպերատորական աշխատանք, շատ ճիշտ ռակուրսից են նկարում դերասաններին կարողանալով ճիշտ կերպով հաղորդել դերասանական խաղը:
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ համեմատած վերվարածների հետ սա մի քանի քայլ առաջ է, այսինքն մարդիկ՝ որակյալ աշխատանք մատուցելու համար գործ են անում, ջանք չեն խնայում: Անձամբ ես չեմ կարող այդ ամենը չնկատել եւ չգնահատել:

Ապրեն իրանք, «Բանակում» սերիալի ողջ աշխատակազմը իրենց պրոֆեսիոնալ եւ նվիրաված աշխատանքի շնորհիվ կարողանում են մարդկանց լավ տրամադրություն պարգեւել:
Լաց ու կոցային տրամադրությամբ ամեն ինչից  հոգնել ենք: Լավ տրամադրությամբ է պայմանավորված լավ կեցությունը այլ ոչ թե հակառակը: Ժպտալ սովորելու ժամանակը վաղուց վրա է հասել: Առանց այն էլ կյանքի դժվար պայմանները, տեմպը  դժգոհելու ու բողոքելու անսահման առիթ են տալիս: եկեք չփնտրենք հավելյալ դժգոհության առիթ այնտեղ, որտե այն պարզապես չկա: :Smile: 

 :Smile:

----------

Annushka (06.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տես, ոնց քեզ հարմարա  Ես ինչ մեղավոր եմ, որ քեզ կարողա  միշտ ինչ-որ անհաջող ուտելիքներ են հասնում


Մեղավոր չես, ուղղակի սխալ ես :Smile:

----------


## Lord

> Հա, պարզա, դե կարծում եմ դրա ժամանակը կգա, հասունանումա արդեն էտ պահը:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:10 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:06 ----------
> 
> 
> Տվոցի ուտողը առանց ինչ-որ ֆիլմերի ազդեցության էլ կուտի, մարդ իրա խելքիցա ինչ-որ բաներ ուտում կյանքում, որտեղ ուզումա լինի... Բան եք գտել իրար հետ կապելու...


ետի սովորական կյանքումքա ըտենց այնտեղ ուրիրշ կանոններով են ապրում, ու պարտադիր չի ինչ որ սխալ անես որ տփոց ուտես, ու կխնդրեի այն մարդկանց որոնք որ ոչ ծառայել են ոչ էլ ծառայությունից գաղափար ունեն, այդպիսի ինքնավստահ գրառումներ չանեն, անկապ առանց իմանալու թե ինչ են խոսում

----------

Fender (06.06.2010), Freeman (13.07.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Մեղավոր չես, ուղղակի սխալ ես


Ինչու՞մ, կասե՞ս, տեսնեմ թե իրոք տենց բան կա ընդունեմ :Smile: 

!-Lord, անկապ գրառում չեմ արել...

----------


## Lord

> Ինչու՞մ, կասե՞ս, տեսնեմ թե իրոք տենց բան կա ընդունեմ
> 
> !-Lord, անկապ գրառում չեմ արել...


ես չեմ ասում դու անկապ գրառումներ ես անում, ուղակիկ դու չես կարա իմանաս բանակի կյանքի մասին այնքան ինչքան որ կուզենայիր ու ոչ ոք էլ քեզ չի ասի այն ինչ այնտեղ ներսում իրականում կատարվում է, ցանկացած մարդ մինչև այդ կյանքով չապրի չիմանա ինչ է այնտեղ կատարվում իրավունք չունի իրա աննշան իմացածի վրա հիմնվելով, հետևություններ անի ու կարծիք կազմի, իր և ուրիշների մոտ

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> ես չեմ ասում դու անկապ գրառումներ ես անում, ուղակիկ դու չես կարա իմանաս բանակի կյանքի մասին այնքան ինչքան որ կուզենայիր ու ոչ ոք էլ քեզ չի ասի այն ինչ այնտեղ ներսում իրականում կատարվում է, ցանկացած մարդ մինչև այդ կյանքով չապրի չիմանա ինչ է այնտեղ կատարվում իրավունք չունի իրա աննշան իմացածի վրա հիմնվելով, հետևություններ անի ու կարծիք կազմի, իր և ուրիշների մոտ


Իհարկե ոչինչ չգիտեմ ու չեմ էլ ուզում իմանամ, որովհետև դա ինձ պետք չի  :Smile:  Ընդամենը ասածս էն էր, որ ամեն բան էլ մարդուցա գալիս, որտեղ ուզումա լինի, ինչ միջավայր էլ ուզումա ընկնի: Ես պարագայում ընդամենը մի հատ սովորական, ժամանցային ու հումորային սերիալը, ինքն էլ սերիալը, դեր չի կարա ունենա, հետո էլ հիմք որ չիմացությանդ պատճառով ծեծ ուտես: Իսկ թե դեր ունեցավ, ապա պատճառը ոչ թե ֆիլմի մեջ պետքա փնտրել, այլ մարդու...

----------

Lord (06.06.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչու՞մ, կասե՞ս, տեսնեմ թե իրոք տենց բան կա ընդունեմ
> 
> !-Lord, անկապ գրառում չեմ արել...


Չեմ ասի, որովհետև վստահաբար դու գիտես, թե ինչը նկատի ունեմ, իսկ եթե իսկապես գլխի չես ընկել, ինչին դժվարանում եմ հավատալ, ասելու բան ուրեմն չունեմ :Smile:

----------


## romanista

Միակ հայկական սերիալն ա, որ նայելուց զզվանք չի պատճառում, հավեսով նայում ու ծիծաղում ես :Smile:  Էն Համբարձումը բոց ա :LOL:

----------


## Կարապետ

> Միակ հայկական սերիալն ա, որ նայելուց զզվանք չի պատճառում, հավեսով նայում ու ծիծաղում ես Էն Համբարձումը բոց ա


Հայկական Բանակի պատիվն են գցում :Bad:

----------

Lord (13.07.2010)

----------


## wem

կարծես արդեն վերջերնա. Մեկ-մեկ ամենը զորացրվում են:  :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> կարծես արդեն վերջերնա. Մեկ-մեկ ամենը զորացրվում են:


Չէ էէէէ է: Ոնց կպրծնի, պտի էնքան ձքեն, որ վերվարածների պես համը դուր գա :LOL:

----------

aerosmith (13.07.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Հայկական Բանակի պատիվն են գցում


Ծառայել ե՟ս, ապե՟ր... Հայկական բանակի պատիվը սերիալը չի գցում, այլ հենց ծառայող զինվորները... թե ինչ ա տիրում հայկական բանակում զինվորների ներքին խոհանոցում, էլ չխորանամ, դա պետք ա տեսնել...

----------


## Կարապետ

> Ծառայել ե՟ս, ապե՟ր... Հայկական բանակի պատիվը սերիալը չի գցում, այլ հենց ծառայող զինվորները... թե ինչ ա տիրում հայկական բանակում զինվորների ներքին խոհանոցում, էլ չխորանամ, դա պետք ա տեսնել...


Հա ծառայել եմ, Տարիքիս նայի՛:

Ծաղրում են բանակին, որ ամեն տղա նայի ու ասի «Էս ինչ լավ տեղա, ես ե՞րբ եմ գնալու»
Ես գիտեմ որ բանակ սարսափելի տեղա:

----------

tikopx (13.07.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հա ծառայել եմ, Տարիքիս նայի՛:
> 
> Ծաղրում են բանակին, որ ամեն տղա նայի ու ասի «Էս ինչ լավ տեղա, ես ե՞րբ եմ գնալու»
> Ես գիտեմ որ բանակ սարսափելի տեղա:


Սարսափելին սարսափելի չի, բայց կինոյի պես էլ չի: Օրինակ որ մեր հրամանատարն էլ Մալխասի պես ըլներ այ էդ ուրիշ բան :Zagar: , թե չէ ինքը ոնց որ հրեշ ըլներ՝ մենք էլ՝ :Pioneer: : Մնացածն էլ չեմ ասում:

----------

tikopx (13.07.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

բայց իսկականից որ ասում են հրամանատար և բանակ ես պատկերացնում եմ Մալխասի(անւոնը իրական չգիտեմ) նման պատվով ու նամուսով,պատշաճ մարդկանց մի կոլեկտիվ, որոնց հիմնական խնդիրնա զինվորին դարձնել պատշաճ, հայրենասե, օրինակելի մարդ, ու նոր վերադարձնեն հասարակություն, բայց ավաղ իրականում հիմնականում հանդիպում են ստոր ու լպիրշ հրամանատարակայն անձնակազմ, որի ամեն մի երկրորդ բառը քֆուրնա , վիրավորանքը, ու սպառնալիքը.. որոնք նույնիսկ հանուն իրանց կուշտ փորի իրանց հոգին էլ կծախեն, զինվորներին էլ չգիտեմ ինչերն էլ...

----------

Moonwalker (13.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

փախեք, մենակ ետ ձեզ կփրկի,,իսկ ինչ ցույց են տալիս,դա բանակում`որոշ զորամասեր դա ուղղակի զինվորները քնելուց 9-րդ երազում են տենում եթե հասցնում են իհարկե:ես 2009 ին եմ պրծել ու հաստատ տենց բան չկար:Բոլոր հրամանատարներն էլ`աֆիցեռները, որոշ դեպքերում լսում եին նույնիսկ , թե իրանց հետևից զինվորը ինչ էր քրֆում,իսկ թե զինվորները երբ առանձին էին լինում ինչ էին ասում ետ աֆիցեռներին `վատ բառերող, էլ չասեմ:Իսկ այս սերիալում ներկացածված սերժանտ հասկացողությունը բոլոր զորամասերում գոյություն չունի`ծառայում են ինչպես բոլորը`ավելին, որոշ զինվորներ իրանցից լավ են ծառայում:Իսկ զինվորը եթե մի ձևի վերջացրեց բանակը և չդատվեց, ուրեմն հաստատ աֆիցեռ չի դառնա 100% ,իսկ եթե դառավ ուրեմն ինքը միչև էտ էլ զինվորների մոտ հարգանք չի ունեցել:
Դե երևի պարզա էլի,էլ չխորանամ  :LOL:

----------

Lord (13.07.2010)

----------


## Lord

> փախեք, մենակ ետ ձեզ կփրկի,,իսկ ինչ ցույց են տալիս,դա բանակում`որոշ զորամասեր դա ուղղակի զինվորները քնելուց 9-րդ երազում են տենում եթե հասցնում են իհարկե:ես 2009 ին եմ պրծել ու հաստատ տենց բան չկար:Բոլոր հրամանատարներն էլ`աֆիցեռները, որոշ դեպքերում լսում եին նույնիսկ , թե իրանց հետևից զինվորը ինչ էր քրֆում,իսկ թե զինվորները երբ առանձին էին լինում ինչ էին ասում ետ աֆիցեռներին `վատ բառերող, էլ չասեմ:Իսկ այս սերիալում ներկացածված սերժանտ հասկացողությունը բոլոր զորամասերում գոյություն չունի`ծառայում են ինչպես բոլորը`ավելին, որոշ զինվորներ իրանցից լավ են ծառայում:Իսկ զինվորը եթե մի ձևի վերջացրեց բանակը և չդատվեց, ուրեմն հաստատ աֆիցեռ չի դառնա 100% ,իսկ եթե դառավ ուրեմն ինքը միչև էտ էլ զինվորների մոտ հարգանք չի ունեցել:
> Դե երևի պարզա էլի,էլ չխորանամ


Տիկ ջան մի ջղայնացի Սերիալա էլի, դու պատկերացրա, որ զորամասի իսկական կյանքը ցույց տաին, առաջինը սաղին կդատեին, հետո էլ պատկերացրա, որ ծնողները իմանան ինչա զորամասում կատարվում հաստատ հիշերները չէին քնի, ըսենց գոնե իրանց հույս են տալիս, որ ամեն ինչ լավա:

----------

tikopx (13.07.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տիկ ջան մի ջղայնացի Սերիալա էլի, դու պատկերացրա, որ զորամասի իսկական կյանքը ցույց տաին, առաջինը սաղին կդատեին, հետո էլ պատկերացրա, որ ծնողները իմանան ինչա զորամասում կատարվում հաստատ հիշերները չէին քնի, ըսենց գոնե իրանց հույս են տալիս, որ ամեն ինչ լավա:


Տնաշեն, բա որ մի զինվորի ծնող հիմա գրածդ կարդա, ինչ ա կատարվում ո՞ր…

----------

tikopx (13.07.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ծնողներին էլ խորհուրդ չի տրվում այս թեման կարդալ


Իսկ կանանց ու քույրերին?  :Cry:

----------


## tikopx

> Իսկ կանանց ու քույրերին?


կանանց հա,բայց քույրերին չէ,իրանց մեծ մասը խաբար բզիկա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

aerosmith (14.07.2010)

----------


## Lion

Ժողովուրդ, լրիվ լուրջ եմ հարցնում - կարող է մեկը հուշի, թե էս *խայտառակությունը* երբա պրծնելու? Հայրս ամեն երեկո նայումա ու էդ ժամին ես ստիպված փախնում եմ զալից - հա, հետո, ինչքան էդ պիտի տևի??

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ժողովուրդ, լրիվ լուրջ եմ հարցնում - կարող է մեկը հուշի, թե էս *խայտառակությունը* երբա պրծնելու? Հայրս ամեն երեկո նայումա ու էդ ժամին ես ստիպված փախնում եմ զալից - հա, հետո, ինչքան էդ պիտի տևի??


Նախանձեցի: Ես ամբողջ օրն եմ փախած:

----------


## Lion

Էհ, *Դեկադա* ջան, ախր ես մենակ էդ ժամերին եմ, է, տունը լինում... Ախր չի կարելի էլի, տենց խեղկատակային ձևով ծաղրել մեր բանակը:

----------

Moonwalker (18.10.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Էհ, *Դեկադա* ջան, ախր ես մենակ էդ ժամերին եմ, է, տունը լինում... Ախր չի կարելի էլի, տենց խեղկատակային ձևով ծաղրել մեր բանակը:


Անկեղծ ասած չեմ նայում տեղյակ չեմ: Բայց... իսկ գուցե հենց ծաղրանքի էլ արժանի ա մեր բանակը:

----------


## VisTolog

Զարմանում եմ, որ դրա վրա ծիծաղում էլ են: :Blink:

----------

Lion (17.10.2010)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, *Դեկադա* ջան, մեր բանակը մեր երեխանա, մեր հույսն ու ապավենը: Ու եթե երեխան սխալա անում, իրեն պետք է ուղղել, դաստիարակել, այլ ոչ թե ծաղրել ու նվաստացնել:

----------

Moonwalker (18.10.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Չէ, *Դեկադա* ջան, մեր բանակը մեր երեխանա, մեր հույսն ու ապավենը: Ու եթե երեխան սխալա անում, իրեն պետք է ուղղել, դաստիարակել, այլ ոչ թե ծաղրել ու նվաստացնել


Գիտես սենց բան կա. էլ ինչ կատակ եթե կեսը լուրջ չպիտի լինի: Հիմի ես կողմնակից եմ եթե կարենան լավ հումորով խնդիրներ վերծանեն: Լավ հումորով: Բայց քանի որ տեղյակ չեմ սերիալից չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչքանով ա ինքը հումոր: Բայց շրջապատումս շատերը նայում են, հիացած են նայում: Հիմի չեմ հասկանում, նայում են որպես զուտ առօրյաից կտրվելու ու մի քիչ լիզքաթափվելու համար, որպես  իրական հումոր, թե՞ պարզապես ծաղրանք:

----------


## Lion

Թող նայեն, ինչ ասեմ??!! Անձամբ իմ ու բոլոր էն ծառայած տղերքի կարծիքով, որոնց հարցրել եմ, նեռվայնացնող մի բանա: Ամեն դեպքում, մեր բանակն արժանի է, որ իրեն ավելի արժանապատիվ ձևով ներկայացնեն...

----------

Moonwalker (18.10.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Թող նայեն, ինչ ասեմ??!! Անձամբ իմ ու բոլոր էն ծառայած տղերքի կարծիքով, որոնց հարցրել եմ, նեռվայնացնող մի բանա: Ամեն դեպքում, մեր բանակն արժանի է, որ իրեն ավելի արժանապատիվ ձևով ներկայացնեն...


Լիոն ջան, ես ամենևին սերիալի քարոզող չեմ: Ընդհանրապես սերիալների ճատագող չեմ: Համաձայն եմ թող բանակին ներկայացնեն ըստ արժանվույն: Բայց այժմյան բանակը մեղմ ասած ներկայացնելու չի: Սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա: 

... իսկ սերիալի սցենարիստները կարծում եմ պարզապես էժանգին փիառ են անում: Մարդիկ ծիծաղի կարիք ունեն: Շատերը չեն կարողանում Դուրյանի ներկայացումներին ներկա լինել, ստիպված սրանով են բավարարվում: Իհարկե իմ կողմից սխալ էր իրան համեմատել, բայց միտքս ինքը եկավ, որպես իսկական  խնդիր  բարձրացնող՝ հումորի միջոցով:

----------


## Rammstein

> Թող նայեն, ինչ ասեմ??!! Անձամբ իմ ու բոլոր էն ծառայած տղերքի կարծիքով, որոնց հարցրել եմ, նեռվայնացնող մի բանա: Ամեն դեպքում, մեր բանակն արժանի է, որ իրեն ավելի արժանապատիվ ձևով ներկայացնեն...


Ուզում ես ասել` պետք ա սերիալում ցուցադրել բանակի միայն լավ բաները, իսկ ինչ անասունություն կա, պետք ա թաքցնել:
Ես չեմ ասում, թե պետք ա բանակի լրիվ իրական պատկերը նկարահանեն, (քֆուրներով, բանով  :Jpit: ), բայց կտրականապես դեմ եմ բոլոր վատ բաները կոծկելուն, վերջ ի վերջո հո մուլտի՞կ չի: Չնայած ծառայած ընկերս պնդում ա, որ էս սերիալը իրական բանակի համեմատ իրոք մուլտիկ ա:  :Pardon:

----------

VisTolog (20.10.2010)

----------


## Zangezur

Բայց ինչ իմաստ կա համեմատելու բանակում սերալը իրական բանակի հետ, սա ընդամենը հումորային սերալա:

----------

Chilly (20.10.2010), davidus (20.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.11.2010)

----------


## Taad

Բոլոր ծառայած տղաներից որ հարցնում ես բանակում սերիալի մասին ասում են որ բանակում ոչ մի զինոր այդպես չի ծառայում. Պարզապես այս սերիալը մեր ծնողների համարա, որ նրանք ավելի հանգիստ լինեն իրենց երեխաների համար.

----------

Lion (20.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Բայց ինչ իմաստ կա համեմատելու բանակում սերալը իրական բանակի հետ, սա ընդամենը հումորային սերալա:


Ես էլ չգիտեի, որ «բանակում»-ը փաստավավերագրական սերիալ ա:  :Think:

----------

VisTolog (20.10.2010), Ձայնալար (20.10.2010), Շինարար (20.10.2010)

----------


## Lion

Հումորը հումոր, բայց չէ որ էդ խեղկատակությամբ մեր բանակի մասի կարծիքա ձևավորվում...

----------


## davidus

> Հումորը հումոր, բայց չէ որ էդ խեղկատակությամբ մեր բանակի մասի կարծիքա ձևավորվում...


Դրսում ա վատ կարծիք ձևավորվու՞մ... Ես դրանից միայն ուրախ կլինեմ: Պարտադիր չի ամբողջ աշխարհը իմանա, թե հայկական բանակը ինչ պոտենցիալ ունի: Ամերիկան իրենց բանակի ու ոստիկանության մասին էլ ավելի խայտառակ կինոներ ա նկարում, բայց դրանից նրանց բանակը չի պատվազրկվում:

----------

Rammstein (20.10.2010), VisTolog (20.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.11.2010)

----------


## Lion

Դրսում չէ... ներսում:

----------


## VisTolog

> Դրսում չէ... ներսում:


Լիոն ջան, առանց էդ սերիալի էլ շատ լավ գիտենք ինչա իրականում կատարվում…

----------


## Lion

Համաձայն եմ, բայց վտանգը ուրիշ է: Մի կողմից էս խեղկատակային ապուշությամբ փակում, թաքցնում ենք բանակի հիմնական պրոբլեմները (իբր բոլոր գնդապետները "Մալխասի" (կերպարի անունը չգիտեմ) պես արդար են), մյուս կողմից էլ - բանակը հասարակության աչքում դառնում է *խեղկատակ Ջամշոյանների հավաքածու:* 

Տեսաք էն սպեցնազի զինվորին, որ մերոնք փռել էին խրամատում? Մկանների հավաքածու էր: Ես պահանջում եմ, որ սերիալում ինձ ցույց տան Հայկական բանակի այնպիսի զինվոր, որը, թեկուզ և մեռնելով ու տանջվելով, բայց ի վերջո "պառկցնի" էդ թուրքին!  

Թե չէ սենց ծաղրածույություններով բանակի հիմնական խնդիրները ծածկադմփոց ենք անում, բանակն էլ ներկայացնում ենք որպես ծաղրածուների հավաքածու...

----------


## davidus

Լիոն ջան, բայց էս սերիալը հումորային ա: Իսկ դու ուզում ես որհումորային սերիալում «չաստ նայողների» հանապազօրյա կյա՞նքը ցույց տան, կամ սպաների այլանդակություննե՞րը: Սա հումոր ա: ով չի հասկանում, որ Համբարձումի նման մեկը բանակում ընդամենը մի շաբաթվա կյանք կունենար, որովհոտև նույն զինվորները մի երկու անգամ էնպիսի «քաղ.պարապմունք» կանցկացնեին, խելքը միանգամից գլուխը կգար:

Լիոն ջան, թեթև նայի, հումոր ա: Կարգին հաղորդման ժամանակ որ Վարդան Մամիկոնյանին վազացրեցին, ես ինձ առանձնապես նվաստացած չզգացի:  :Jpit:  Հումոր են անում, Լիոն ջան, հումոր:

----------

Նաիրուհի (06.11.2010)

----------


## Lion

Հա, ապեր, պարզա, բայց էդ չափի ու էդ ձևի?? Ու հետո - էդ երբ լուրջ սերիալ ցույց տվեցին բանակի մասին, որ հիմա անցել են ծաղրանքին? Նույն ամերիկացիք - հազար ու մի ձևով գովում են իրենց բանակը, ուժեղ ենք, հզոր ենք, քաջ ենք... մեկ-մեկ էլ հումոր են անում: Իսկ մենք, չէ - գռեհիկ, աննպատակ, մելոչնի կենցաղը պիտի էկրան հանենք ու էս աստիճանի մասշտաբներով ազգին մատուցենք:

Կենցաղը էկրանին իհարկե կարելի է, բայց ոչ էդ չափի ու էդ մակարդակի: Տես, "Աշնան արև"-ը, կենցաղ է, բայց ինչ համով է նայվում: Իսկ մեր մոտ ոչ մի վեհ ու հերոսական բան չեն թողել, ամեն ինչ մանրացրել, մելկիացրել ու կենցաղային են դարձրել: Սերիալների իդեալը Վերվարածների միջի Փայլակն է - մելոչնի, քցող, ստոր - բա ուր մնացին վեհ, սերունդ դաստիարակող գաղափարները?

Ես ձևավորված մարդ եմ ու դրանցից զզվում եմ: Պարզա, չեմ ընդունի, բայց չէ որ երեխաներն ու պատանիները դրանք են որպես արժեք ընդունում... :Sad:

----------

Fender (20.10.2010), Դարք (21.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Հա, ապեր, պարզա, բայց էդ չափի ու էդ ձևի?? Ու հետո - *էդ երբ լուրջ սերիալ ցույց տվեցին բանակի մասին, որ հիմա անցել են ծաղրանքին?*


Այ էդ արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ խոսակցության թեմա է: Ես ամենաշատը ուզում եմ, որ արցախյան հերոսամարտի մասին նորմալ վավերագրական կինոնկար նկարահանվի, բայց ներկա պահին, հաշվի առնելով որոշակի հանգամանքներ, դա դժվար էլ իրականացվի: Եթե նկարեն էլ, ֆիլմը լի է լինելու կեղծ տեղեկություններով ու որոշ անձնաց գովաբանությամբ, ինչը էդ ֆիլմից խորշելու համար առաջին պատճառը կհանդիսանա:

----------

Chilly (20.10.2010), Moonwalker (21.10.2010), Tig (20.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.11.2010), Շինարար (20.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> "Աշնան արև"-ը, կենցաղ է, բայց ինչ համով է նայվում:


Կենցա՞ղ է որ, Լիոն :Xeloq:

----------


## Lion

Իմ կարծիքով, կենցաղա, բայց գեղեցիկ, բառիս ամենալավ ու նայվող իմաստով: Կարծում եմ, որ էդ խեղկատակության փոխարեն ավելի լավ կլիներ, որ լուրջ ֆիլմ հանեին, որը ինչ-որ տեղ նաև կանդրադառնար մեր հասարակությանը հուզող, բանակի հետ կապված հարցերին...

----------


## Rammstein

> Հա, ապեր, պարզա, բայց էդ չափի ու էդ ձևի?? Ու հետո - էդ երբ լուրջ սերիալ ցույց տվեցին բանակի մասին, որ հիմա անցել են ծաղրանքին? Նույն ամերիկացիք - հազար ու մի ձևով գովում են իրենց բանակը, ուժեղ ենք, հզոր ենք, քաջ ենք... մեկ-մեկ էլ հումոր են անում: Իսկ մենք, չէ - գռեհիկ, աննպատակ, մելոչնի կենցաղը պիտի էկրան հանենք ու էս աստիճանի մասշտաբներով ազգին մատուցենք:


Եթե բանակի մասին լուրջ սերիալ հանեին, ինչպես դու ես ասում, ապա դա կարելի կլիներ ցուցադրել միայն գիշերվա 2-ից հետո, որտեւ կպարունակեր ոչ նորմատիվ բառապաշար ու  առանձնակի դաժանության տեսարաններ:  :LOL: 




> Կենցաղը էկրանին իհարկե կարելի է, բայց ոչ էդ չափի ու էդ մակարդակի: Տես, "Աշնան արև"-ը, կենցաղ է, բայց ինչ համով է նայվում: Իսկ մեր մոտ ոչ մի վեհ ու հերոսական բան չեն թողել, ամեն ինչ մանրացրել, մելկիացրել ու կենցաղային են դարձրել: Սերիալների իդեալը Վերվարածների միջի Փայլակն է - մելոչնի, քցող, ստոր - բա ուր մնացին վեհ, սերունդ դաստիարակող գաղափարները?
> 
> Ես ձևավորված մարդ եմ ու դրանցից զզվում եմ: Պարզա, չեմ ընդունի, բայց չէ որ երեխաներն ու պատանիները դրանք են որպես արժեք ընդունում...


Ճիշտ ասած չգիտեմ, թե Փայլակն ով ա, վերվարածներից գաղափար չունեմ, բայց որքան որ աչքի պոչով նայել եմ «Բանակում» սերիալը, ոչ մի վատ դաստիարակչական բան չեմ նկատել, ի տարբերություն այլ սերիալների: Ընդհակառակը, լիքը դրական բան եմ նկատել: Բացասական կերպարներ ամեն տեղ էլ կան, չեն կարա չլինեն, բայց դա դեռ վատ դաստիարակության խթան չի: Բանակումը իրա համար հումորային սերիալ ա, որը ո՛չ պախարակում ա մեր բանակը, ո՛չ էլ (ուր էր թե պախարակեր):

Իսկ էն Համբարձումի կերպարի համար ռեժիսորին Օսկար ա հասնում:  :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (06.11.2010)

----------


## Zangezur

> Ես էլ չգիտեի, որ «բանակում»-ը փաստավավերագրական սերիալ ա:


Այսինքն, չհասկացա մեջբերելուտ իմաստը՞՞՞

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հումորը հումոր, բայց չէ որ էդ խեղկատակությամբ մեր բանակի մասի կարծիքա ձևավորվում...


ես շատ կուզեյի հասկանալ, թե ինչն է խեղկատակություն , կամ խայտառակում մեր  բանակը, կամ խի պետք ա նախկին ծառայողը վատ տրամադրվի  սերիալի դեմ, մենք էլ ենք ծառայել , ու ում գիտեմ ծառայած հավեսով նայում ա որպես հումոր, քնաի որ ես նայում եմ համո-գագո զույգին `հիշում եմ մեր մոտի շոպլիկներին ... էս ամեն ինչ հումոր ա... ստեղ  պետք չի թշնամու սպանություն լինի, ետ սրա ֆորմատի մեջ չի...
հակառակ , եթե ես ծառայած չլինեյի , ավելի վառ, գունավոր կպատկերացնյի բանակը գնալուցս  առաջ,ավելի  դրական տրամադրված...
 կուզեյի   գեթ մեկ նվաստացուցիչ փաստարկ ասես, որ գցում ա մեր բանակի անունը

----------

Նաիրուհի (06.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

չգիտեմ ճիշտ տեղ եմ գրում , թե չէ, չտուգանեք ելի, նոր ադրբեջացի գերուն հանձնելուց , տելեվիսորով ցույց տվին մեր <<Արևիկ>> պոստը` ադրբեջանի սահմանին,ինչքնա եմ գնացել եկել այդ տեղով ` կապը սարքելու :Smile:  լավ պոստա, հենց տռասի վրայա փորած խրամատը:

----------


## Gayl

> չգիտեմ ճիշտ տեղ եմ գրում , թե չէ, չտուգանեք ելի, նոր ադրբեջացի գերուն հանձնելուց , տելեվիսորով ցույց տվին մեր <<Արևիկ>> պոստը` ադրբեջանի սահմանին,ինչքնա եմ գնացել եկել այդ տեղով ` կապը սարքելու լավ պոստա, հենց տռասի վրայա փորած խրամատը:


 :LOL:  :LOL: 
Սերիալի սցենարն ես գրու՞մ :LOL:

----------


## tikopx

չէ լուրջ, նոր ցույց տվին, նենց հարազատ եր մի ձևի:Պալկայիս ել տեսա

----------

Lion (05.11.2010)

----------


## Lion

> կուզեյի գեթ մեկ նվաստացուցիչ փաստարկ ասես, որ գցում ա մեր բանակի անունը


Ասեմ մի քանիսը - "Ճպլ"-ը որպես սպա, իր կերպարը, "ենթասպա" էն մյուս խեղկատակը ("Վերվարածներում"` ճպլի քրոջ տղեն), Յոժը` որպես սպա (վերջերս կարծես նրա կերպարը չկա), Արտյոմը, որը երևի երեսունն անց է, բայց համառորեն խաղում է 18-20 տարեկանի դեր, "բազառներ"-ն ու տափակ հումորը - կարելի է  տպավորություն ստանալ, թե բանակը մանկամիտների հավաքածու է - տափակ, ոչինչ չասող ու գաղափարազուրկ սցենարը և այլն, և այլն, և այլն...

----------

einnA (05.11.2010), tikopx (05.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

Մարդիկ, մանավանդ ծառայածները, ոնց եք նայում ախր?  :Sad:   մի պահ եթե կադր եմ տեսնում, լրիվ նյարդային համակարգս լարվում է, ձեռառնոցի է, բթացում.....

----------

Lion (05.11.2010), tikopx (05.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Մարդիկ, մանավանդ ծառայածները, ոնց եք նայում ախր?   մի պահ եթե կադր եմ տեսնում, լրիվ նյարդային համակարգս լարվում է, ձեռառնոցի է, բթացում.....


բայց ովա սում նայում ենք :Smile:  2 վայրկյան նայում եմ  ու միանգամից ալիքը փոխում

----------

Lion (05.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Ես մեկ-մեկ հավեսով նայում եմ, իհարկե չեմ հավակնում իմ ճաշակով ոտք մեկնել որևէ մեկի հետ, համենայն դեպս իմ՝ միջին հեռուստադիտողի մակարդակին լրիվ համապատասխանում ա :Smile:  Սերիալ ա էլի, գրականություն չունենք, կինո չունենք, ինչի հետևից եք ընկել:

----------

davidus (05.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.11.2010)

----------


## Lion

Սենց սերիալ ունենք, *դրա համար*... գրականություն ու կինո չունենք  :Sad:

----------

tikopx (05.11.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

Ժողովուրդ ջան ճիշտա շատ անկապ ու անիմաստ սերիալա,(չնայած տեղ տեղ նկատել եմ մի քիչ հումոր), իսկ էդ չաստում ծառայողներն էլ ոնցոր մեկը մյուսից դաուն լինի, բաց դե ավելի լավա սա քան , են անիմաստ տառապանքներ արտացոլող որբերը, վերադարձը իրա անդուր Արմենիչիկի անդուր կլկլոցով ու այդպես շարունակ մինչև աննան.

----------

Lion (06.11.2010), Moonwalker (06.11.2010), VisTolog (06.11.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ասեմ մի քանիսը - "Ճպլ"-ը որպես սպա, իր կերպարը, "ենթասպա" էն մյուս խեղկատակը ("Վերվարածներում"` ճպլի քրոջ տղեն), Յոժը` որպես սպա (վերջերս կարծես նրա կերպարը չկա), Արտյոմը, որը երևի երեսունն անց է, բայց համառորեն խաղում է 18-20 տարեկանի դեր, "բազառներ"-ն ու տափակ հումորը - կարելի է  տպավորություն ստանալ, թե բանակը մանկամիտների հավաքածու է - տափակ, ոչինչ չասող ու գաղափարազուրկ սցենարը և այլն, և այլն, և այլն...


Սերիալները համառորեն պախարակող Լիոնը անգիր գիտի հայկական հեռուստաեթերի իրոք ամենաանասուն սերիալներն իրենց բոլոր մանրամասներով՝ «Աննայից» մինչև «Վերվարածներ»... Հիացած եմ...  :Hands Up: 

Հ. Գ. «Բանակումը» նայել եմ, նայում եմ ու նայելու եմ։ Չեմ ծառայել (դեռևս  :Wink: ), բայց հենց էս պահին 5 եղբայր ու լիքը լավ ընկերներ ունեմ բանակում, սերիալի պատճառով ոչ մի կաթիլ չի փոխվել հարգանքս բանակի հանդեպ, նույն կերպ էլ ոչ մի կաթիլ չի փոխվել էն, որ ես ահավոր ցավում եմ էն ամենի համար, ինչ կատարվում է էսօր մեր բանակում։
Բարի, հավեսով սերիալ է, զզվել եմ արդեն ագրեսիայից, դուրս գալիս է, որ բանակն էսպիսին են ներկայացնում. պարզ է, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ մեր բանակն էսօր էդպիսին չի։ Հա, ես չեմ ուզում՝ էն ամենն, ինչ լսում եմ, մի հատ էլ տեսնեմ, ընդհակառակը, բանակի հանդեպ ջղայնությունս ահագին ցրվում է էս սերիալը նայելիս։
Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ էստեղ «հեղինակություն» հանդիսացող զինվորն իր մարդկային հատկանիշների շնորհիվ է հարգանք վայելում, ոչ թե էն հատկանիշների, որոնք էսօր մեր բանակում են հեղինակություններ ձևավորում  :Bad:

----------

A.r.p.i. (08.11.2010), davidus (06.11.2010), Morg (15.02.2011)

----------


## Zangezur

Էս ուր գնացիք հասաք, էս սերիալից բթացող մարդը ուրիշ բաներից էլ կբթանա, արխային կացեք: Դե եթե էս սերալը ուղեղի լվացումա, ասեմ իմանաք, եթե հայկական հեռուստատեսությամբ ուրիշ հայկական արտադրության ծրագիր կարում եք հաճույքով նայեք, ուրեմն ձեր ուղեղները շուտվանից սովետական արտադրության օճառներով լվացածա:
Ու ինչ մտքի թռիչք, եթե դերասանը 30 տարեկանա չի կարա 20 տարեկանի դեր տանի՞՞՞, այ քեզի բան
Գոնե մի քիչ տրամաբանությանը մոտ քննադատություն ընտրեք..............................

----------

murmushka (06.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.11.2010), Շինարար (06.11.2010)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, թող խաղա - կարա դաժե 15 տարեկանի դեր էլ խաղա  :Smile:  Նաիրուհի ջան, ես հաճախ ստիպված եմ լինում նայել կամ առնվազն ԼՍԵԼ այդ սերիալները... դժբախտաբար  :Sad:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նաիրուհի ջան, ես հաճախ ստիպված եմ լինում նայել կամ առնվազն ԼՍԵԼ այդ սերիալները... դժբախտաբար


Մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի...  :Wink:  Քանի՞ տարի է՝ դիմանում ես էդ սերիալները նայելու կամ առնվազն ԼՍԵԼՈՒ տանջանքին... Առաջին հայկական սերիալ հորջորջվող Վերվարածներից սկսած քեզ լլկո՞ւմ են  :Cray: 

Հ. Գ. «Բանակումիս» բան չասես ու չհամեմատես էդ ախմախության հետ, թե չէ Մուրադը կկատաղի  :Angry2:

----------

Lion (06.11.2010)

----------


## ***Anyuta***

Կարծում եմ շատ հետաքրքիր հեռուստասերիալ է :Hands Up:

----------


## VisTolog

> Կարծում եմ շատ հետաքրքիր հեռուստասերիալ է


 Թոմն ու Ջերրին ավելի հաճույքով եմ նայում: :Hands Up:

----------

Freeman (13.11.2010), Lion (07.11.2010), Անտիգոնե (21.11.2010), Կարապետ (11.11.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ասեմ մի քանիսը - "Ճպլ"-ը որպես սպա, իր կերպարը, "ենթասպա" էն մյուս խեղկատակը ("Վերվարածներում"` ճպլի քրոջ տղեն), Յոժը` որպես սպա (վերջերս կարծես նրա կերպարը չկա), Արտյոմը, որը երևի երեսունն անց է, բայց համառորեն խաղում է 18-20 տարեկանի դեր, "բազառներ"-ն ու տափակ հումորը - կարելի է  տպավորություն ստանալ, թե բանակը մանկամիտների հավաքածու է - տափակ, ոչինչ չասող ու գաղափարազուրկ սցենարը և այլն, և այլն, և այլն...


ետ մարդը ,որ Ճպլի դեր ա տարել , չի կաչա ուրիշ մարդու դեր տանի ? լավ  էլ սազում ա դերը իրան, ու իրա նման ,ասենք, 1000-1276  սպա կա հայկական բանակում, Ենթասպա խեղկատակի նման  վաշտի հրամանատար սաղ էլ կուզեյին ունենալ, շատ էլ լավն ա , իսկ բազառներում ուզում ես քֆուրներ լինեն ,որ նման լինի, իսկ հումորը  տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ տարբեր ձև ա ընկալվում , օր.` Մեխակը իմ համար կարգին հումոր անող ա ...
կամ էլ  հումորային սեիալի գաղափարազուրկը որն ա ?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Արա բայց Ջամշը սպանումա, դեմքա դառել:
Բա Մինաս ջան, բա...  :LOL:

----------


## aerosmith

Ավելի լավ կլնիեր, որ ոչ թե Միանս դառնար այլ ուղղակի դուխը հելներ իրան ուտեր։

----------


## Կարապետ

> Արա բայց Ջամշը սպանումա, դեմքա դառել:
> Բա Մինաս ջան, բա...





Եզդին ավելի լավ էր:

սենց չի կարում լավ խոսա

----------


## Elmo

յայլոն ա բացում

----------

Moonwalker (11.02.2011), V!k (11.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.02.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> յայլոն ա բացում


Փու՜ֆ արա փուու՜ֆ  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

Իսկ յայլո-ի դերասանի անուն ազգանունը ո՞վ գիտի

----------


## Hab

Սկզբում ես սերիալը ընդհանրապես չէի նայում: Բայց որ գործից հոգնած գալիս ես տուն , հաճելի է մի քիչ հանգստանալ ու ծիծաղել: պարզա, գեղ. որակյալ ֆիլմ չի, որ հետո մտածելու առիթ տա , բա ամեն դեպքում նայվումա: Ինձ կամար ամենակարևորն այն է, որ ագրեսիա, մարդասպանություն, լալկանություն չկա: :Smile:

----------

aerosmith (13.02.2011), Inna (22.02.2011), Moonwalker (13.02.2011), Sona_Yar (22.02.2011), V!k (13.02.2011), Կարապետ (13.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (13.02.2011)

----------


## AvikO

Տանել չեմ կարող այս սերիալը, կատարյալ ապուշություն է:

----------

Lion (22.02.2011)

----------


## Կարապետ

Ուղակի այդ սերիալով ուզում են բանակում կատարվողը արդարացնել...

----------


## gegham2010

ՊՌՕՍՏԸ բերջնա

----------


## Չամիչ

Մեջբերում վերջին սերիաներից, ուշքս գնացել ա

Мело джан, поздравляет тебя за твоим победности, твой бой был самый лучший бой во всем боям :Hands Up:

----------


## Նետ

Ողջունում եմ ՙԲանակում՚սերիալը։Մեր վշտալլուկ ու լացակումած կինոիրականության մեջ միակ  հումորային ու  օգտակար սերիալն է։

----------

aerosmith (28.02.2011)

----------


## Lion

Հումորային...??!! Ցավում եմ, որ հայկական հումորը իջել է նման խեղկատակության մակարդակին  :Sad:

----------

Կարապետ (02.03.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

> Հումորային...??!! Ցավում եմ, որ հայկական հումորը իջել է նման խեղկատակության մակարդակին


Lion ջան լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ, բաաաայց կարծում եմ որ սա ավելիլավ է քան են ժողովդական լեզվով ասաց "բայղուշ" սերիալները, Աննայա վաննայա եսիմ ինչ shit ա...

----------

Կարապետ (02.03.2011)

----------


## erexa

Սկզբից էլ այս սերիալը դուրս չէր գալիս, հիմա էլ չի գալիս: Մի տեսակ տափակ հումորային, ձանձրալի  կարծես ոչինչ չի փոխվում, բոլոր սերիաները իրար նման են մեկը մյուսից անհետաքրքիր:

----------

Adriano (01.03.2011), Lion (01.03.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Lion ջան լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ, բաաաայց կարծում եմ որ սա ավելիլավ է քան են ժողովդական լեզվով ասաց "բայղուշ" սերիալները, Աննայա վաննայա եսիմ ինչ shit ա...


Դե չէ, "Աննա"-ն ուղղակի սադիզմ էր: Բայց դե սա էլ սադիզմ էր իր անիմաստ ու տափակ ապուշությամբ - էն Մինասի ժպիտն արդեն նյարդերիս վրա ազդում է - է հետո, ինչքան կարելի է մեր բանակը ներկայացնել որպես խեղկատակների հավաքածու?

----------

Կարապետ (02.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

Մի բան չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ։Մարդիկ կան. որ աղբ են համարում այս սերիալը(երևի փորձելով ներկայանալ որպես  գերագույն ճաշակի տեր) բայց ոնց նայում եմ՝ բոլոր սերիաներից մանրամասն տեղեկացված են։

----------

Սերխիո (03.03.2011)

----------


## Lion

*Նետ* ջան, ենթադրում եմ, որ *նետդ* նաև ինձ էր ուղղված, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ. _աղբ է, աղբ էլ կմնա, իսկ նայելը չեմ նայում, ուղղակի երբեմն ալիքները շուռ տալու ժամանակ այդ աղբը աչքովս է ընկնում, այսքան բան..._

----------

Adriano (01.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> *Նետ* ջան, ենթադրում եմ, որ *նետդ* նաև ինձ էր ուղղված, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ. _աղբ է, աղբ էլ կմնա, իսկ նայելը չեմ նայում, ուղղակի երբեմն ալիքները շուռ տալու ժամանակ այդ աղբը աչքովս է ընկնում, այսքան բան..._


Մեծապատիվդ Լիոն ջան կարծում եմ մի որևե չափանիշ չկա  հումորը (և ոչ միայն) լավը կամ վատը համարելու համար։Սա ուղղակի ճաշակի խնդիր ա։
ես չեմ ասում թէ ՙբանակում՚ սերիալը Շեքսպիրի ՙՀամլետնա՚ Միայն թէ. չե՞ս կարծում. որ գեղեցիկ չի   դիմացինիդ գնահատելիքը բարձրաձայն աղբ համարելը։

----------


## Lion

Կարծում եմ, որ դու ինչ-որ տեղ ճիշտ ես - իհարկե, այն մարդու համար, որին այս սերիալը դուր է գալիս, "աղբ" գնահատականը այնքան էլ հաճելի չէ: Բայց կա նաև այլ ճշմարտություն` իմ ճաշակի և խոսքի ազատության իրավունքը, որը, գուցե և հաճելի չէ որոշ մարդկանց, բայց ոչ ավելի - այն *չի ոտնահարում* ոչ մեկի իրավունքները և բխում է իմ իրավունքներից (սա ասում եմ որպե իրավաբան): Այնպես որ տիպված ենք գոյատևել համատեղ, այլ ելք չկա  :Smile:

----------


## Markiza

Բայց  եկեք համաձայնեք, որ  կան հաջողված  համոզիչ կերպարներ, կա  մի քիչ  հումոր, ես  տեղյակ չեմ բանակային կյանքին, էդ պատճառով  էլ չեմ կարող ասել, թե որքանով  է մոտ իրականությաւնը, այդուհանդերձ, իմ երկու տղաները, նաեւ  շատ ու շատ երեխաներ էդ սերիլալի շնորհիվ   ուզում են անպայման  բանակ  գնալ;  Կարող ա  հետո    նրանք    լրիվ ուրիշ պատկերացումներով գնան   եւ    հիասթափվեն իսկական բանակից, էդ էլ կա,  ամեն դեպքում հիմա նրանք    ՈՒԶՈՒՄ  ԵՆ ԲԱՆԱԿ ԳՆԱԼ;

----------


## tikopx

> Բայց  եկեք համաձայնեք, որ  կան հաջողված  համոզիչ կերպարներ, կա  մի քիչ  հումոր, ես  տեղյակ չեմ բանակային կյանքին, էդ պատճառով  էլ չեմ կարող ասել, թե որքանով  է մոտ իրականությաւնը, այդուհանդերձ, իմ երկու տղաները, նաեւ  շատ ու շատ երեխաներ էդ սերիլալի շնորհիվ   ուզում են անպայման  բանակ  գնալ;  Կարող ա  հետո    նրանք    լրիվ ուրիշ պատկերացումներով գնան   եւ    հիասթափվեն իսկական բանակից, էդ էլ կա,  ամեն դեպքում հիմա նրանք    ՈՒԶՈՒՄ  ԵՆ ԲԱՆԱԿ ԳՆԱԼ;


խորհուրդս ձեզ, ամեն ինչ արեք, որ չգնան, հաստատ են չի , ինչ ետեղ են տեսնւոմ , այլ սաղ հակառակնա վատ կողմով:

----------


## Lion

> Բայց  եկեք համաձայնեք, որ  կան հաջողված  համոզիչ կերպարներ, կա  մի քիչ  հումոր, ես  տեղյակ չեմ բանակային կյանքին, էդ պատճառով  էլ չեմ կարող ասել, թե որքանով  է մոտ իրականությաւնը, այդուհանդերձ, իմ երկու տղաները, նաեւ  շատ ու շատ երեխաներ էդ սերիլալի շնորհիվ   ուզում են անպայման  բանակ  գնալ;  Կարող ա  հետո    նրանք    լրիվ ուրիշ պատկերացումներով գնան   եւ    հիասթափվեն իսկական բանակից, էդ էլ կա,  ամեն դեպքում հիմա նրանք    ՈՒԶՈՒՄ  ԵՆ ԲԱՆԱԿ ԳՆԱԼ;


Հիմա որ ասեմ, կասեն` ասումա: Երեկ *ստիպված* նայեցի էդ սերիալի սերիաներից մեկի վերջը` մի քանի րոպե: Ու գիտեք ինչ անցավ մտքովս? Որ եթե սրանցով դատենք, իսկ մեծ մասամբ հենց սրանցով են դատում մեր բանակի մասին, ապա մեր բանակը *խեղկատակների հավաքածու է,* որը ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չունի մարտական հզորության պես "դատարկ" բաների հետ  :Sad:

----------

tikopx (16.03.2011), Կարապետ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հիմա որ ասեմ, կասեն` ասումա: Երեկ *ստիպված* նայեցի էդ սերիալի սերիաներից մեկի վերջը` մի քանի րոպե: Ու գիտեք ինչ անցավ մտքովս? Որ եթե սրանցով դատենք, իսկ մեծ մասամբ հենց սրանցով են դատում մեր բանակի մասին, ապա մեր բանակը *խեղկատակների հավաքածու է,* որը ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չունի մարտական հզորության պես "դատարկ" բաների հետ


Ապեր սերիալը կատագերկական ժանրի մեջ է: Այն նայում են լիցքաթափվելու և մի քիչ էլ «Հայակական բանակի», զինվորի ապրելակերպի, սպայական աձնակազմի, զինվորին ցուցաբերած վերաբերմունքի մասին իմանալու: Բայց ցավոք հիմա մեր բանակը այդպիսին չէ, կան բաներ որ չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը…

Գնդապետը լավ-լավ բաներա պատմում, ճիշտ:  :Wink: 
Բայց այն, որպես կատագերկական ժանրի սերիալ, եկեք համարենք ստացված…  :Smile: 

Լիոն - դու ի՞նչու էս անվանում խեղկատակների հավաքածու:

----------


## Lion

*Ապե Ջան*, այդ սերիալում ես հումոր չեմ տեսնում, դերասանական խաղ չեմ տեսնում (*չհաշված* "Մալխասին" (գնդապետին), որի խաղը ես միշտ էլ գնահատել եմ), տեսնում եմ ծամածռություններ և, իրոք, ամենաշատը, որ մտքովս անցնում է, դա. "խեղկատակություն" բառն է :Sad:

----------

tikopx (16.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Ապե Ջան*, այդ սերիալում ես հումոր չեմ տեսնում, դերասանական խաղ չեմ տեսնում (*չհաշված* "Մալխասին" (գնդապետին), որի խաղը ես միշտ էլ գնահատել եմ), տեսնում եմ ծամածռություններ և, իրոք, ամենաշատը, որ մտքովս անցնում է, դա. "խեղկատակություն" բառն է


Հարգելիս. փաստորեն ըստ քեզ մարդկանց տրամադրությունը բարձրձանում է միայն խեղկատակություններից:  :LOL:  
Եթե չլիներ դերասանական խաղ, ապա դժվար թե անգամ 10 - ը մարդ դիտեր այդ սերալը…

Միայն համաբարձումն հերիք է…
Իսկ այստեղ երևում է, թե մարդիկ որ սերիան ինչքան են դիտել:

Մինիմումը 7000 մարդ դիտում է ամեն սերիա, բայց սա միայն կոնկրետ այս կայքից:

*http://www.gisher.ru/dm_video/viewcat.php?c=7*

----------


## Lion

Նայած մարդկանց, օրինակ իմ ու իմ նման մարդկանց տրամադրությունը այդ սերիալը *գցում է:* Իսկ "շատ նայել"-ը դեռևս որակի մասին չի խոսում:

----------

erexa (16.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

> *Ապե Ջան*, այդ սերիալում ես հումոր չեմ տեսնում, դերասանական խաղ չեմ տեսնում (*չհաշված* "Մալխասին" (գնդապետին), որի խաղը ես միշտ էլ գնահատել եմ), տեսնում եմ ծամածռություններ և, իրոք, ամենաշատը, որ մտքովս անցնում է, դա. "խեղկատակություն" բառն է


Լավ էլի, Լիոն ջան, ով-ով, բայց գոնե մի ասա, որ «Մալխասն» ա դերասան։ Որ կինոյում նայես, մեկա նույն դեմքի արտահայտությունն ա։ Թե ի՞նչն էս դրա գնահատում, չգիտեմ։

----------

Rammstein (16.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Նայած մարդկանց, օրինակ իմ ու իմ նման մարդկանց տրամադրությունը այդ սերիալը *գցում է:* Իսկ "շատ նայել"-ը դեռևս որակի մասին չի խոսում:


Որոշ չափով խոսում է:
*Լիոն* ջան արի ուրեմն չանվանենք խեղկատակություն, արի ուղղակի չնայենք այդ սերիալը, քանի որ այն՝ քո ու քո նման մարդկանց համար չէ, ինչպես դու նշեցիր:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Լավ էլի, Լիոն ջան, ով-ով, բայց գոնե մի ասա, որ «Մալխասն» ա դերասան։ Որ կինոյում նայես, մեկա նույն դեմքի արտահայտությունն ա։ Թե ի՞նչն էս դրա գնահատում, չգիտեմ։


Մալխասը սպորտով այդքան առաջ գնաց…
Սկզբում Գոռ Վարդանյանի մի քանի ֆիլմերի մեջ էր խաղում, հետո «Որոգայթ», իսկ հիմա էլ «Բանակում»:

Իր ֆիզիկական տվյալները ավելի քան համապատասխանում են իրեն տրված դերերին, բայց ասել որ Մալխասի խաղը տպավորիչ է…  :Unsure:  :Secret:

----------


## Lion

Դե, ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, ինձ դուր է գալիս Մալխասի խաղը: Իր ձայնի տոնայնությունը, դեմքի արտահայտությունը, միմիկան - ամեն դեպքում, ճաշակին ընկեր չկա: Իսկ մեր բանակն իրականում ավելիին արժե, քան. "Բանակում"-ը: Այդքան միջոցներ ներդնելով, կարելի է հանգիստ մի լուրջ ֆիլմ նկարահանել:

Ի դեպ, նոր մտքովս անցավ - խեղկատակության գլխավոր բաղդադրիչներն էլ դերասաններն են` տարիքով տղեք են, բայց խաղում են 18-20 տարեկանների դեր: Ու որ յանըմ ստացվի, ծռմռվում են, անբնականության աստիճան: Ու որ նայում ես, թե ոնց են էդ տարիքով տղերքը մանուկներին հասու վարքագիծ դրսևորում... էդ բառից բացի ուրիշ բան մտքովդ դժբախտաբար չի անցնում :Sad:  Ոնց որ մանկամիտների հավաքածու լինի...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դե, ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, ինձ դուր է գալիս Մալխասի խաղը: Իր ձայնի տոնայնությունը, դեմքի արտահայտությունը, միմիկան - ամեն դեպքում, ճաշակին ընկեր չկա: Իսկ մեր բանակն իրականում ավելիին արժե, քան. "Բանակում"-ը: Այդքան միջոցներ ներդնելով, կարելի է հանգիստ մի լուրջ ֆիլմ նկարահանել:
> 
> Ի դեպ, նոր մտքովս անցավ - խեղկատակության գլխավոր բաղդադրիչներն էլ դերասաններն են` տարիքով տղեք են, բայց խաղում են 18-20 տարեկանների դեր: Ու որ յանըմ ստացվի, ծռմռվում են, անբնականության աստիճան: Ու որ նայում ես, թե ոնց են էդ տարիքով տղերքը մանուկներին հասու վարքագիծ դրսևորում... էդ բառից բացի ուրիշ բան մտքովդ դժբախտաբար չի անցնում Ոնց որ մանկամիտների հավաքածու լինի...


Ապեր ոնց հասկացա դու կինոից հեռու էս:  :Sad: 
Իսկական դերասանը պետք է կարողանա ամեն ձև իրեն պահել, մեծը խաղա ավելի երտասարդի դեր, իսկ երիտասարդը կարող է խաղալ մեծի դեր: Բայց «Բանակի» հերոսների կերպարները մարմնավորող մարդկանցից ոչ բոլորն են դերասաններ:

Հա ի դեպ, «Բանակի» համար այդքան էլ մեծ դումարներ չի ծաքսվում, համենայնդեպս ես այդպես եմ նկատել այսքան ժամանակ դիտելով սերիալը:

*Լիոն.* Ես քեզ իրոք արդեն սկսում եմ չհհասկանալ…

----------


## Lion

Ճաշակին ընկեր չկա, *Ապե Ջան*, հիմի ես չեմ սիրում այդ սերիալը ու համարում եմ դա ծաղր մեր բանակին - այսքան բան  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ճաշակին ընկեր չկա, *Ապե Ջան*, հիմի ես չեմ սիրում այդ սերիալը ու համարում եմ դա ծաղր մեր բանակին - այսքան բան


Դա ուրիշ հարց է: Դու կարող էս չսիրել «Բանակում» հեռուստասերիալը, չնայել, բայց անվանել դրան խեղկատակություն իհարկե ապսուրդ է:

Համոզված եմ կլինեն բազմաթիվ սերիալներ, ֆիլմեր, մուլտեր, որ դու կսիրես, սիրով կնայես, բայց ես ուղակի զուտ միայն չեմ նայի ու դրա հետ մեկտեղ չեմ անվանի խեղկատակություն: :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Դե հիմա, դա իմ գնահատականն է, ես այդպես եմ ընկալում այդ սերիալը: Կարող ես "իմ սիրած" սերիալների նկատմամբ էլ քո գնահատականները ասել - ես դա ոչ մի կերպ չեմ համարի վիրավորական... :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Լավ, ոնց անենք, որ էս խայտառակության թարգը տան? Էն մի հատ ապուշ կերպար կա, է, որ հա ասումա, որ. "Ինքը քյալ չի" - էդ մանկամիտ ու ապուշ կերպարը լրիվ ներվերի դեղա - ոնց որ դեբիլ լինեն: Նայում ես ու վախենում, որ, եթե հանկարծ իրոք բանակում սենց դեբիլ ու քյալ կերպարներ կլինեն (մեկը չէ, երկուսը չէ` սաղն են տենց), կռվի ժամանակ ով պիտի կռվի?

----------


## VisTolog

> Լավ, ոնց անենք, որ էս խայտառակության թարգը տան? Էն մի հատ ապուշ կերպար կա, է, որ հա ասումա, որ. "Ինքը քյալ չի" - էդ մանկամիտ ու ապուշ կերպարը լրիվ ներվերի դեղա - ոնց որ դեբիլ լինեն: Նայում ես ու վախենում, որ, եթե հանկարծ իրոք բանակում սենց դեբիլ ու քյալ կերպարներ կլինեն (մեկը չէ, երկուսը չէ` սաղն են տենց), կռվի ժամանակ ով պիտի կռվի?


Այ Լիոն ջան, հազիվ թեման քնած էր, խի՞ նորից արթնացրիր:  :LOL: 


http://www.akumb.am/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=49878  :Jpit:

----------


## Lion

Ախր, ապեր, անտանելիա - ուր կորեմ ես էդ սերիալից??

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նայում ես ու վախենում, որ, եթե հանկարծ իրոք բանակում սենց դեբիլ ու քյալ կերպարներ կլինեն (մեկը չէ, երկուսը չէ` սաղն են տենց), կռվի ժամանակ ով պիտի կռվի?


Lion ջան, կներես, էլի, դու ծառայե՞լ ես...  :Blush:   :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Հա, *Նաիրուհի* ջան, ուղիղ 2 տարի ու... 3 ժամ  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ախր, ապեր, անտանելիա - ուր կորեմ ես էդ սերիալից??


Տունը ստիպու՞մ են նայել:

----------


## Lion

Նայում են... ու ես ստիպված լսում եմ  :Sad:

----------


## VisTolog

> Նայում են... ու ես ստիպված լսում եմ


Ուզու՞մ ես խոսել այդ մասին:

----------


## Lion

Չէ, չեմ ուզում: Ուզում եմ այդ սերիալը չլինի  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Չէ, չեմ ուզում: Ուզում եմ այդ սերիալը չլինի


Ես էլ: :Smile:

----------

Lion (24.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

Նույնիսկ ինչ-որ տեղ կարծես մեր ջահելությանը ձեռ առնեն - լավ, էլի թող կրթության պակաս ունենա, բայց դե հո տենց մասսայական "քյալ" չեն, ոնց էդ սերիալում է ցույց տրվում: Ու վատն էլ այն է, որ դրա վերջը չի երևում: Լավ էր, ֆայմեցին, ջոգեցին... հասավ, որ ժամանակն է որոշ "հերոսների" զորացրել, վերջը մարդիկ հո երկու տարուց ավել չեն ծառայելու??

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Լիոն ջան, հավաստի աղբյուրներից գիտեմ, որ ֆիլմի անձնակազմը մեծ ցանկություն ունի սերիալը վերջացնելու, բայց նախարարությունը թույլ չի տալիս: Երևի պետքա որ ցուցադրում են, ո՞վ իմանա  :Smile:  
Համ էլ, երկու տարին սեպտեմբերի 10ինա լրանալու, նենց որ հլա պետքա էտքան համբերենք մինչև զորացրվեն Մինասենք  :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------

Lion (24.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (26.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ինչ լավա: Մեկ էլ սենց սպասել էի էն մյուս խայտառակության` "Աննա-1" կոչվող լացուկոծի ավարտին...

----------

Ապե Ջան (26.06.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

Լիոն  ջան  չես  ուզում  մի  նայի,  հո  ծնողներդ  ստիպողաբար  չեն  պարտադրում  որ  նայես,  որ  իրենք  նայում  են,  դա  դեռ  չի  նշանակում,  որ  դու  ստիպված  ես  նայելու,  էտ  30-40  րոպեները  շատ  այլ  զբաղվելու  բաներ  կգտնես  հաստատ

Իսկ  սերիալի  մասին  կարծիքս  դրականա,  ճիշտա,  բանակային  կյանքին  գրեթե  չի  համապատասխանում,  բայց  կարծում  եմ  սերիալի  նպատակը  ոչ  թե դա  է,  այլ  ուղղակի  հումորային  սցենար  ներկայացնելը,  որն  ըստ  ինձ,  նրանց  մոտ  ստացվում  է

----------

Artyom (24.06.2011), kitty (24.06.2011), Valentina (24.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (26.06.2011), Արէա (24.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.06.2011), Նետ (24.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ստացվումա... եթե իհարկե հումոր համարենք էդ խեղկատակային կատակները, մեկ էլ էն թավ ձայնով ապուշ կերպարի բառաչը. "Ես քյալ եմ" (ըստ իրավիճակի` "ես քյալ չեմ", "ասեցին, որ ես քյալ չեմ" և այլն):

----------


## Artyom

Lion ջան, ախպոր պես մի նայի էլի էդ սերիալը: :Tongue:

----------

yerevanci (13.08.2011), Նետ (25.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ախր, ապեր, անտանելիա - ուր կորեմ ես էդ սերիալից??


Օօօօօ նի կորասոն :Boredom: .....Եթե բոլոր հումորային ֆիլմերը ստեղծելիս առաջնորդվեին քո քարոզած դաստիարակչական սկզունքով ապա ոչ՝ Լյուի Դե Ֆյունեսի, ոչ՝ Պիեռ Ռիշառի, ոչ՝ Միստր Բինի կերտած հումորային կերպարները չէին լինի: Կյանքը մենակ դաստիարակչություն չի, կյանքը մենակ մի գույն չի: Ամեն ինչ մեկ գույնի մեջ ես տեսնում, մեզ էլ համոզում ես թե ինչի՞ կյանքը իմ ընտրած գույնով չեք ընկալում: Բանակում սերիալը ֆիլմ ա, որը իր մեջ ներառում ա եւ դաստիարակչական եւ հումորային տարրեր: Հումորը ստեղծագործական ոլորտա, իսկ դու լրիվ զրկում ես  մարդկանց՝ ազատ ստեղծագործելու իրավունքից, մինչեռ էտ մարդիկ ոչ մի սահման չեն անցել,  այլանդակ, ցենզուրայից դուրս հումոր թույլ չեն տալիս, ամեն ինչ արվում ա մաքսիմալ ճաշակով, համով հոտով: *Թող ամեն մարդ հումորի ոլորտում ճաշակ թելադրելուց առաջ իրեն հարց տա, ունի՞ հումորի զգացում կոչվածը թե՞ ոչ:*

Ինչի ե՞ս ավելորդ կյանքը դառնացնում: Քիչ ե՞ն կյանքում դառնությունները:

----------


## Lion

Հա, բայց էդ սերիալում ինչ դաստիարակչական բան կա? Կամ էդ երբ դաստիարակչական սերիալ ստեղծեցին մեր բանակի մասին, որ հիմա էլ անցել են էս խողկատակությանը?

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հա, բայց էդ սերիալում ինչ դաստիարակչական բան կա? Կամ էդ երբ դաստիարակչական սերիալ ստեղծեցին մեր բանակի մասին, որ հիմա էլ անցել են էս խողկատակությանը?


Որ ուշադիր նայես, կնկատես: Ըդնունենք թե չկա, տվալ սերիալը ի՞նչ կապ ունի, էս սերիալը հումորային շեշտադրում ունի, եւ իր առաջ դրած խնդիրը ճաշակով, համով հոտով կատարում ա, ուրիշ բան, երբ մարդը այն պարզապես չի ընկալում: Ի դեպ, բոլոր մարդիկ պարտավոր չեն օժտված լինել հումորի զգացումով, հումորի ոլորտում ստեղծագործողները պարտավոր չեն իրենց հումորը բացատրել, հումորը չեն բացատրում, հումորը կամ զգում են կամ ոչ:

----------


## Չամիչ

Lion ջան, այ ախպերնյակ :Tongue:  թուլացի, էս օր կանք, իսկ վաղը՝ դեռ պարզ չի:

----------

kitty (25.06.2011), Lion (25.06.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Հա,* բայց էդ սերիալում ինչ դաստիարակչական բան կա*? Կամ էդ երբ դաստիարակչական սերիալ ստեղծեցին մեր բանակի մասին, որ հիմա էլ անցել են էս խողկատակությանը?


 Կա Լիոն ջան։Շատ կա։Ապագա զինվորը որոշակի պատկերացում է կազմում իր իրավունքների ու պարտավորությունների մասին։
Ապագաՙչաստ նայողը՚ իր մեջ կերպար է կերտում. որ  ամեն ինչ  պետք չէ ծեծ ու  ջարդի միջոցով լուծվի։
Ապագա զորամասի հրամանատարը ֆիլմից հոգատարություն է սովորում։
Փնովվում է ՙ գործ տվողությունը՚...
և այս ամենը ներկայացվում է նուրբ հումորով ու անսպառ  ստեղծագործական  նորություններով։Բնական է որ կլինեն որոշակի թերություններ. ինձ օրինակ դուր չի գալիս որ  զորամասի ՙլավ տղեքը՚ երկուսն էլ  Գյումրեցի են։Բայց ես դրան. քեզ պես ցավագին չեմ նայում։

----------

Չամիչ (25.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ինձ օրինակ դուր չի գալիս որ  զորամասի ՙլավ տղեքը՚ երկուսն էլ  Գյումրեցի են։Բայց ես դրան. քեզ պես ցավագին չեմ նայում։


Ի՞նչ առումով, որ գյումրեցիների գովքն ե՞ն տանում, թե՞ հակառակը, ամեն դեպում, զեմլյագներս երկուսն էլ լավ խաղան գը :Smile:

----------


## Farfalla

Lion ջան, նենց հավեսա, դու նեռվայնանում ես մեր բոլոր սերիալներից, բայց դրա հետ միասին լավ էլ նայում ես, բոլոր սերիալներից տեղյակ ես: Փառք աստծո հիմա շատ ալիքներ կան, կարաս ալիքը փոխես մի ուրիշ բան նայես կամ ընդհանրապես հեռուստացույց չնայես:
Մեկ էլ, ով ասեց, որ հումորային սերիալի, կամ ընհանրապես սերիալի մեջ պետքա  դաստիարակչական բան լինի: մարդ խոմ սերիալ չի նայում  դաստիարակվելու համար: 
Բանակում-ը մեր սերիալներից երևի ամենաստացվածնա, տեղ-տեղ ծիծաղել լինումա, սթից գողականների ու միլիարդատերերի մասին չի, իսկ էդ արդեն լավ ա:

----------


## kitty

տօ նոռմալ սերիալ ա հավեսին ծիծաղացնում ա նամանավանդ Համբարձումի կերպարը վերջնա  :Tongue:

----------


## Նարե91

Սկզբում հեչ նայելու բան չէր, բայց հիմա որակը շատ են լավացրել.... հայկական սերիալների մեջից մենակ դա եմ նայում... ուրախ, հումորային ու թեթև սերիալ ա :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

Ժող էդ լուրջ ծիծաղելու ա՞,ես մի քանի սերիա եմ նայել, բայց դաժե ժպտալու հումոր մեջները չկային,
Մարոնք էլ են ասում կավն ա,եսիմ,երևի պիտի հա նայես,որ ծիծաղդ գա :Smile:

----------

Lion (25.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

Օֆֆֆ, չգիտեմ: Մերոնք նայում են, ես էլ ստիպված ամեն օր լսում եմ: Խայտառակ վիճակա... Տենաս երբա պրծնելու?

----------


## Չամիչ

Ես էլ ասում եմ, բա որ Բանակումը վերջանա ի՞նչ ենք անելու :Sad:

----------

Artyom (25.06.2011), kitty (25.06.2011), Նարե91 (25.06.2011)

----------


## Artyom

> Ես էլ ասում եմ, բա որ Բանակումը վերջանա ի՞նչ ենք անելու


 Lion-ի գրառումն ենք կարդալու. «Էս ինչ լավ ա պրծավ էտ անտերը»: :LOL:

----------

Freeman (25.06.2011), kitty (25.06.2011), Lion (25.06.2011), VisTolog (25.06.2011), Չամիչ (25.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

Հուսով եմ գոնե՝ Համբարձումի, Մխոյի, Ջամշոյանի, Քաջիկի, Համոյի մասնակցությամբ նոր պրոյեկտ կմտածեն:

Համոն լրիվ վերջն ա, ձյունանուշիկի սերիան չեմ կարողանում գտնել, ինչքան եմ ծիծաղել:

----------

kitty (25.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

Էս կարգի դերասանական խաղի կնախանձեն անգամ՝ համաշխարհային մասշտաբով  հումորային ժանրում ֆիլմեր արտադրողները:

----------

kitty (16.08.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

Վայ Համբարձում, ախր դու էս ի՞նչ ես անում :LOL:

----------

Artyom (25.06.2011), kitty (25.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

Էս ինչ դերասանական խաղ էր, էս ինչ հումոր էր, Չարլի Չապլինն ու Լուի Դե Ֆյունեսը հենց նոր զրկվեցին 20-րդ դարի լավագույն կոմիկներից լինելու պատվից, Պիեռ Ռիշառը արդեն սկսեց իր ֆիլմերը վառել ու, ասում են, լուրջ մտադրություն ունի ինքնախոստովանական մեմուարներ գրել ու ասել, որ Համբարձումի այս խեղ... ը-ը-ը... հումորը ջնջեց իր ողջ կարիերան, Հոլիվուդը արտահերթ օսկարի մրցանակաբաշխությունա կազմակերպում, որի դահլիճի նույնիսկ հետևի նստարաններին Միստր Բինի ու Ջիմ Քերիի համար տեղ չգտնվեց, մենակ Համբարձում ու Ջամշո, Ջամշո ու Համբարձում - ուռա, կեցցե հայկական հանճարեղ հումորը...

Ես ինքս, զապիս կանեմ այս սերիալն ու ամեն օր, օրական երկու անգամ կնայեմ - ինչ հումոր էր, է... գրողը տանի, ծիծաղից մեռա, վաղը պանիխիդայիս եմ հրավիրում... :Bad:

----------

Albus (13.08.2011), Freeman (25.06.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Էս ինչ դերասանական խաղ էր, էս ինչ հումոր էր, Չարլի Չապլինն ու Լուի Դե Ֆյունեսը հենց նոր զրկվեցին 20-րդ դարի լավագույն կոմիկներից լինելու պատվից, Պիեռ Ռիշառը արդեն սկսեց իր ֆիլմերը վառել ու, ասում են, լուրջ մտադրություն ունի ինքնախոստովանական մեմուարներ գրել ու ասել, որ Համբարձումի այս խեղ... ը-ը-ը... հումորը ջնջեց իր ողջ կարիերան, Հոլիվուդը արտահերթ օսկարի մրցանակաբաշխությունա կազմակերպում, որի դահլիճի նույնիսկ հետևի նստարաններին Միստր Բինի ու Ջիմ Քերիի համար տեղ չգտնվեց, մենակ Համբարձում ու Ջամշո, Ջամշո ու Համբարձում - ուռա, կեցցե հայկական հանճարեղ հումորը...
> 
> Ես ինքս, զապիս կանեմ այս սերիալն ու ամեն օր, օրական երկու անգամ կնայեմ - ինչ հումոր էր, է... գրողը տանի, ծիծաղից մեռա, վաղը պանիխիդայիս եմ հրավիրում...


Մի պահ փորձեցի սերիալը քո աչքերով նայել, նենց դառնություն զգացի, հիմա չգիտեմ ուտելիքն էր դառը թե՞ բերանիս համը :Tongue: 

Բոլորի կողմից ճանաչված սիրված մեծերին գնահատելու համար հատուկ ջանքեր ու օժտվածություն պետք չէ, իսկ այ սկսնակներին օժտվածությունը եւ առաջին քայլերը նկատելու համար պետք է լինել հումորի հանդեպ ընկալունակ:

Համբարձումը, Մխոն, Ջամշոյանը, Քաջիկը, Համոն, Մինասը, Սամոն, Մելոն.....բոլորն էլ օժտված են, ու փառք Աստծո, որ ես դա նկատում եմ :Smile:

----------

kitty (16.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

Հազար ներեղություն ու թող տպավորություն չստեղծվի, թե ես իմ կարծիքն եմ փաթաթում մարդկանց վզին - ուղղակի արտահայտվում ենք, չէ որ թեման այդ մասին է  :Smile:  

Լավ, ինչ-որ է, հուսանք, որ այս խայտառակությունը, ոնց մեր *Լուսաբերն* ասեց, մոտակա ամիսներին կպրծնի...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հա, բայց էդ սերիալում ինչ դաստիարակչական բան կա? Կամ էդ երբ դաստիարակչական սերիալ ստեղծեցին մեր բանակի մասին, որ հիմա էլ անցել են էս խողկատակությանը?


Մինասը հարցերը չի լուծում խփելով, ջարդելով: Երեխան նայում ա դա, տեսնում ա ու սովորում, թե ոնցա՞ պետք այդպիսի հարցերը կարգավորել:
Շատ օրինակներ կան, բայց երևի գրելու կարիք չկա:

Ինչ վերաբերում է սերիալին, ապա պիտի ասեմ, որ միայն Հաբարձումի ու Մխոի կերպարներն էլ հերիք լինեն, որպեսզի ֆիլմը հետաքքրությամբ դիտեմ: 
Ու նաև, օրինակ՝ Մխոի ճշտի դասերը:  :Jpit:  Ինչքան էլ այն հումորային է, միևնույն է, այն իր մեջ դաստիրակչկան տարր է պարունակում:

Լիոն ջան ահռելի մեծ ժամանակահատված չէ այդ 30 րոպեն, ուղղակի կարելի սենյակի դուռը փակել, հելնել պատժգամբ ծխելու, կամ էլ տեսնել *բեսեդկում*  :Jpit:  ի՞նչ կա: Հիմա ստեղ ոչ մեկ ոչ մի հարցով քեզ օգտակար լինել չի կարող ցավոք սրտի:

----------

Elmo (13.08.2011), kitty (16.08.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ի դեպ էս էլ ասեմ: Կապիտանը ահավոր վատ ա խաղում… :Bad:

----------


## Lion

> Մինասը հարցերը չի լուծում խփելով, ջարդելով: Երեխան նայում ա դա, տեսնում ա ու սովորում, թե ոնցա՞ պետք այդպիսի հարցերը կարգավորել:
> Շատ օրինակներ կան, բայց երևի գրելու կարիք չկա:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է սերիալին, ապա պիտի ասեմ, որ միայն Հաբարձումի ու Մխոի կերպարներն էլ հերիք լինեն, որպեսզի ֆիլմը հետաքքրությամբ դիտեմ: 
> Ու նաև, օրինակ՝ Մխոի ճշտի դասերը:  Ինչքան էլ այն հումորային է, միևնույն է, այն իր մեջ դաստիրակչկան տարր է պարունակում:
> 
> Լիոն ջան ահռելի մեծ ժամանակահատված չէ այդ 30 րոպեն, ուղղակի կարելի սենյակի դուռը փակել, հելնել պատժգամբ ծխելու, կամ էլ տեսնել *բեսեդկում*  ի՞նչ կա: Հիմա ստեղ ոչ մեկ ոչ մի հարցով քեզ օգտակար լինել չի կարող ցավոք սրտի:


*Ապե Ջան*, ասում, խոսում ենք, էլի  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

*Թու-թու-թու,* վախենում եմ "աչքով տալ", բայց պիտի ասեմ - "Բանակում" սերիալը կարծես թե որակական լուրջ փոփոխություններ է սկսել կրել, հատկապես վերջին սերիաներում ու շատ կցանկանայի, որ սա էպիզոդիկ չլիներ և այս փոփոխությունները շարունակվեին: Կարծես թե խեղկատակությունը լրջորեն սահմանափակել են և ավելի լուրջ խնդիրներ են դրել սերիալում, ընդ որում` համեմելով դրանք հաճելի հումորով: Հաճելի է, որ սեցնարիստները ի վերջո հասկացան սկզբնական սերիաներում թույլ տված իրենց սխալները: Շատ լավ կլինի, որ սենց շարունակեն - կարծում եմ, որ այ հենց այս տեսքով է պետք սերիալը, որպես Հայոց բանակի ներկայացում և պրոպագանդում  :Smile:

----------

Նարե91 (13.08.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Սպասենք մինչև սեպտեմբեր... կկարոտեմ :Sad:

----------


## Չամիչ

Տեսնես Մխոյի ճշտի դասերը կշարունակվե՞ն: :Smile:  Չնայած, ոնց որ թե էլ դաս չմնաց, ամեն  ինչ անցան :Smile:

----------


## Morg

Բանակում հեռուստասերիալը անցկացնում է քաստինգ:

----------


## Lion

Ըհը, հույս ունենանք, թե վերջը իրոք արժանապատիվ սերիալ կնկարեն մեր բանակի մասին...

----------


## VisTolog

> Տեսնես Մխոյի ճշտի դասերը կշարունակվե՞ն: Չնայած, ոնց որ թե էլ դաս չմնաց, ամեն  ինչ անցան


Ճանճին ճիշտ սպանելու դասը տենաս անցե՞լ են: :LOL:

----------


## Lion

> *Թու-թու-թու,* վախենում եմ "աչքով տալ", բայց պիտի ասեմ - "Բանակում" սերիալը կարծես թե որակական լուրջ փոփոխություններ է սկսել կրել, հատկապես վերջին սերիաներում ու շատ կցանկանայի, որ սա էպիզոդիկ չլիներ և այս փոփոխությունները շարունակվեին: Կարծես թե խեղկատակությունը լրջորեն սահմանափակել են և ավելի լուրջ խնդիրներ են դրել սերիալում, ընդ որում` համեմելով դրանք հաճելի հումորով: Հաճելի է, որ սեցնարիստները ի վերջո հասկացան սկզբնական սերիաներում թույլ տված իրենց սխալները: Շատ լավ կլինի, որ սենց շարունակեն - կարծում եմ, որ այ հենց այս տեսքով է պետք սերիալը, որպես Հայոց բանակի ներկայացում և պրոպագանդում


Էս քանի օրը հին սերիաներն են կրկնում ու իրոք տարբերությունը զգացվումա, հին խեղկատակության ու նոր, քիչ թե շատ կարգին սյուժեի միջև... :Think:

----------

Արէա (24.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

> *Թու-թու-թու,* վախենում եմ "աչքով տալ", բայց պիտի ասեմ - "Բանակում" սերիալը կարծես թե որակական լուրջ փոփոխություններ է սկսել կրել, հատկապես վերջին սերիաներում ու շատ կցանկանայի, որ սա էպիզոդիկ չլիներ և այս փոփոխությունները շարունակվեին: Կարծես թե խեղկատակությունը լրջորեն սահմանափակել են և ավելի լուրջ խնդիրներ են դրել սերիալում, ընդ որում` համեմելով դրանք հաճելի հումորով: Հաճելի է, որ սեցնարիստները ի վերջո հասկացան սկզբնական սերիաներում թույլ տված իրենց սխալները: Շատ լավ կլինի, որ սենց շարունակեն - կարծում եմ, որ այ հենց այս տեսքով է պետք սերիալը, որպես Հայոց բանակի ներկայացում և պրոպագանդում


Աչքով տվինք լավ բան ասինք - լրիվ դեբիլացել են, այ քեզ աննասունություն :Angry2:  Դրել ու կես րոպե ցույց են տալիս, ձայնային բոլոր նրբերանգներով, թե մի քանի ապուշներ ոնց են... գազեր արձակում: Տարելա...

Լավ, էլի ... եղեք, բայց... էսքան?

----------

Artyom (14.09.2011), Freeman (15.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Հակասական սերիալա, մարդ բան չի հասկանում  :Think:  Վերջին սերիաներում կրկին դրական, ոչ նավյաշչիվի, բայց պետքական թեմաներ են արծարծվում և դա իրոք լավ է (ավելի բազառը): Կարծես երկու ուժեր մարտնչում են այս սերիալում` գռեհիկիզմը և խոհականությունը...

----------


## Արէա

> Հակասական սերիալա, մարդ բան չի հասկանում  Վերջին սերիաներում կրկին դրական, ոչ նավյաշչիվի, բայց պետքական թեմաներ են արծարծվում և դա իրոք լավ է (ավելի բազառը): Կարծես երկու ուժեր մարտնչում են այս սերիալում` գռեհիկիզմը և խոհականությունը...


*Lion* ջան, բայց դու ոնց որ լավ էլ կպած նայում ես  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.01.2012), Գեա (28.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Բանն այն է, որ իմ համակարգիչը հեռուստացույցի մոտ է, որով երեկոյան ժամերին հենց այդ սերիալն է նայվում...

----------

Freeman (28.09.2011), Quyr Qery (09.01.2012), Varzor (28.09.2011), Արէա (27.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Աչքով տվինք լավ բան ասինք - լրիվ դեբիլացել են, այ քեզ աննասունություն Դրել ու կես րոպե ցույց են տալիս, ձայնային բոլոր նրբերանգներով, թե մի քանի ապուշներ ոնց են... գազեր արձակում: Տարելա...
> 
> Լավ, էլի ... եղեք, բայց... էսքան?


Արա, տարելա  :Shok:  Կայնած, հերթով գազ են բաց թողնում... այ քեզ ապուշություն???!!!

----------

Albus (03.10.2011)

----------


## Albus

> Արա, տարելա  Կայնած, հերթով գազ են բաց թողնում... այ քեզ ապուշություն???!!!


ապեր նոր հենց էդ պահը տեսա գրառումդ հիշեցի  :Smile:

----------

Lion (04.10.2011)

----------


## Lion

Խաբար եք, էս սերիալը երբ է վերջանալու? Վերջերս հույս ունեի, որ գոնե հիմնական դերակատարների "զորացրվելուց" հետո այն կվերջանա, բայց չէ - սաղ որպես սպա, սերժանտ կամ ենթասպա հետ են գալիս  :Sad:

----------


## vansed

Համաձայն եմ անիրական լինելու հետ, բայց նաև մեզ հավատ է տալիս, որ կարելի է ամեն ինչ այսպիսին դարձնել, այդքան անմեղ ու պարզ, չէ որ բանակը դա մենք ենք, մեր եղբայրներն ու որդիները, էնպես որ եթե մենք սիրենք ու հարգենք միմյանց, ապա մեր բանակը կլինի ավելի լավը:

----------


## Lion

Բանակը մարտական խնդիրներ ունի և այն պետք չէ ձգտել դարձնել ոչ փափկասուն օրիորդների վարժարան, ոչ էլ խեղկատակների հավաքածու...

----------


## Zangezur

Ընդամենը հումորային սերիալ է, որը կապված է բանակ բառի հետ, թե ինչքանով կապ ունի իրականության հետ, դա արդեն էական չի, որտև եթե ասում ենք հումորային, այն էլ սերիալ, արդեն մնացածը կարևոր չի: Օրինակ իմ վրա էտ սերիալը բանակի հետ կապված ոչ մի տպավորություն չի ստեղծել, ոչ էլ եղած տպավորությունա փոխել:

----------


## Աննամառիա

Էս սերիալը դարձել է անկապություն,մանավադ որ խոսում է Մխոն , լրիվ դեբիլություն է  որ նոր է սկսվել մեծ հաճույքով նայում էի, հիմա էլ չեմ նայում, որ նայում ես հասկանում ես որ սցենարը առաջի 1 ամսվա համար է լրիվ կորցրել են ժամանակի զգացողությունը օրինակ երբ որ  սերիալը սկսվեց Համոն ու Գագոն արդեն հին զինվորներից է բայց սերիալի 3-րդ տարին է լրանում բայց դրանք դեռ չեն զորացրվել, կամ երբ որ Քաջիկը եկավ Համբարձումը արդեն 1 տարվա ծառայող էր բայց հիմա իրար հետ են զերացրելու ու լիքը էդպիսի անկապություններ

----------

